# CENA IS BACK!



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

_When John Cena stood in the ring one night after losing the WWE Championship at SummerSlam, his torn triceps injury was expected to keep him away from the ring for at least four months and, perhaps, as many as six. But when the record 11-time WWE Champion steps back into the squared circle, he will do so far ahead of schedule, returning at the Hell in a Cell pay-per-view on Oct. 27, after only two and a half months on the shelf.

The polarizing veteran hardly ever takes time away from the spotlight, but when he does, Cena seems to return sooner and sooner than expected. In an exclusive conversation, WWE.com asked the Massachusetts native why he pushes himself, what he’s feeling when he watches Raw from the couch and how he takes his mind off performing in front of millions of people in each week._​


wwe.com said:


> *WWE.COM:* This is much sooner than many WWE fans were expecting to see you back. The timetable indicated you’d be away from the ring for four to six months. It’s been two. Is it hard for you to stay away?
> 
> *JOHN CENA:* Of course, I think if any active Superstar tells you differently, they should rethink their profession. For most people, being injured and having surgery is a very difficult experience. They may spend a little bit of time loafing around or feeling sorry for themselves. I get to work right away. I just, literally, follow the rules. I go to physical therapy like I should. It becomes my job. When my job isn’t performing in a WWE ring, my job is to get back performing in that ring. When I’m hurt, all I have to do all day is get strong and get better. I’m a very dedicated physical therapy patient and that helps a lot.
> 
> ...


@ Hell In A Cell PPV challenging for the WHC.

Thoughts?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: cena back at HINC*

Is he even near ready? I like the idea to give the WHC much need prestige though.

ADR and Cena do also work together really well, but I'm fairly sure this is just a BS announcement.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: cena back at HINC*

:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4
:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: cena back at HINC*

So, I take it Bryan/Orton is no longer the main event?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Cena is back!*

John Cena is bigger than the WWE Championship.The WHC is a joke.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Cena is back!*

DAT REHAB SCHEDULE. :cena5

I think they brought him back a bit too soon, but at least HIAC is going to be better than Battleground.

*Realizes Punk vs. Ryback is happening again*

Well, at least a little better.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

stealing everyone's thunder again...WWE can go to Hell.....finally rid of him and they can't keep it that way.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Awesome news, should be a brilliant match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Nikki in her nurse outfit is a miracle worker


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



markedfordeath said:


> stealing everyone's thunder again...WWE can go to Hell.....finally rid of him and they can't keep it that way.


HOW? He's wrestling for the secondary title, this is a GREAT thing.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*

I'm convinced Bryan's winning the WWE title at HIAC now, and this is the proof that Cena won't overshadow him. Cena's gonna spend some time rebuilding the WHC. I can taste the Bryan hater's tears already.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I missed the announcement, I'd turned over for a few minutes to watch the Dodgers/Braves game. I guess they've got to try and get people to buy Hell in a Cell somehow though, right?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

This seems awesome to me. Keep him on Smackdown and than unify the titles. This is awesome news if they let Orton-Bryan still be the top story on Raw.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Gonna :mark: when Cena beats ADR and ends another one of his boring feuds.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Isn't Cena out six months at the earliest? And having his return announce while so many other things are going on? While also having Mexican Santino pin him immediately after the announcement? 


Something seems off here. Good for the WHC though if it happens. Needs some prestige.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Bryan/Cena II at Mania for the Unification of the titles????


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



TakeMyGun said:


> HOW? He's wrestling for the secondary title, this is a GREAT thing.


Exactly. This is the first time I think WWE might be serious about making a new mega face to replace or complement Cena. This is huge.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

he'll be the main event again...now all the momentum DB and Cody will have will be erased and Cena will be given all the camera time again.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Going to :mark: the fuck out when Cena wins the WHC.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Punk cena unification match at mania, calling it now.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

if he elevates the title then awesome


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

First thought, its a swerve, Cena won't be ready. Second thought, Cena better not go over. This would be a huge rub if ADR beat Cena. And therefore it would be a huge rub for the guy who beats him. Hopefully this match would be the start of Cena putting people over to build for the future.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*



padraic said:


> if he elevates the title then awesome


So many people bitching about it. But this is what's going to happen. It has too. Marked out when Vickie said John Cena!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

One of two things. Unification planned out for both titles or WWE FINALLY deciding to give a shit about the WHC


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

This better mean Cena/Punk title unification at WM 30. Book it now! 

Cena/Punk 
Bryan/HHH
Taker/Lesnar


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

I think this is totally trolling on Vicky and even Cena's part. 

If this is true, I don't like it for one simple reason. I prefer his return to be somewhat a surprise at the RR.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Need Cena to help those falling ratings.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Maybe Cena beats Del Rio, Del Rio attacks him and reinjures the arm, then Sandow comes out and cashes it in.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



A PG Attitude said:


> Punk cena unification match at mania, calling it now.


If that happens, it won't be Punk. Punk has topped out. Bryan's the future.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

I imagine it's a lock if Cena does work the show he wins the title?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Cena is back!*










Can't wait for the moment Cena celebrates his triumphant WHC win!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Happenstan said:


> If that happens, it won't be Punk. Punk has topped out. Bryan's the future.


 Of mediocrity? The guy blows...


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Wm 30:

Bryan vs Triple h wwe champion.

Cena vs Punk whc champion.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Please go away and never return.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> Of mediocrity? The guy blows...


Your tears of sadness nourish me so.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

I got a feeling Sandow will end up cashing in.. Cena always gets booked like that nowadays... Sandow can't even beat Kingston or ziggler or any mid-carder. But he can beat Cena..

It's going to happen. They're going to use Cena to fix the irrelevancy that has been layed upon Sandow for the passed couple of months.

..all in five minutes.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*



TakeMyGun said:


> HOW? He's wrestling for the secondary title, this is a GREAT thing.


Cena wrestling for it makes it instantly become the main title.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cena is back!*

This is great news and only blind Cena haters will see it as anything else.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Happenstan said:


> Your tears of sadness nourish me so.


 You're always good for a laugh, what is so great about Bryan? His 5 star matches? or his 5 star promos?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> If that happens, it won't be Punk. Punk has topped out. Bryan's the future.




Cena/Punk have the better chemistry and would be the bigger match


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Cena is back!*

The best part about this is the WHC will be a legitimate world title again. Hopefully this means that CM Punk can get a run with the title at some point as well.


----------



## Freakaleak (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Something's up. I don't think they will have him wrestling at HIAC no less just after having surgery.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Cena will be back to main eventing PPVs soon enough.

Looking forward to Cena v Sandow


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Cena is back!*

... woooo...

He could've stayed out for another four months for all I care. I haven't missed him at all.

Building up the credibility of the WHC title sounds great and hey it'll keep him out of the way of the Corporation storyline, but at the same time it'll put him one world title reign away from Flairs' record and I'm not sure I can stand for that as we all know he'll be winning the WWE title again sometime next year.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Cena wrestling for it makes it instantly become the main title.


Not in 2008/2009.

This could be the beginning of a much needed title unification


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

soo umm how long has he been out for? too me it only seems like only 1 month but i havn't been keeping track
they could have kept him off tv for longer :\


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> Of mediocrity? The guy blows...


Don't get pissy, "Punk Fan". You sound like a child.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Cena/Punk have the better chemistry and would be the bigger match


For the 5th time? No. Bryan vs Cena title unification and rematch from SS would be bigger given the booking potential alone.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Didn't they say 6 month rehab? I'm happy though, not a huge fan of his but he makes the product better


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Cena is back!*

ITT: marks being worked.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Cena to beat ADR, tease an injury/weakness, then Sandow tries to cash in and fails


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Ithil said:


> Don't get pissy, "Punk Fan". You sound like a child.


 What is entertaining about Bryan? Seriously, I don't get this blind love for the guy.

As for the snarky child comment, am I the one who chants Yes/No like a child?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Vacant vs Cena for title unification at WM 30. :mark:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> You're always good for a laugh, what is so great about Bryan? His 5 star matches? or his 5 star promos?


Well the fact that he's got you soaking your depends every week is pretty damned 5 star to me.


----------



## Freakaleak (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Cena is back!*



imthemountie said:


> Didn't they say 6 month rehab? I'm happy though, not a huge fan of his but he makes the product better


The dirtsheets claim that they didn't want to rush Cena back and they didn't want to have him back until RR.

I'm not buying that this match is going to happen. Like I said, something's up. WWE has been pulling all sorts of screwy shit lately with storylines. Like I stated before, it's WCW 1999 all over again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Happenstan said:


> Well the fact that he's got you soaking your depends every week is pretty damned 5 star to me.


 I've got better things to do than watch him beat up on 3 6 foot 200+ pound guys.


Atleast you still have your Yes/No chants to keep you happy when everyone realizes there's nothing to Bryan.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Dem Battleground buyrates # be looooow.
They brought back HBK and Cena the next day.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

That dude is amazing. All this workload and he just keeps coming back from injuries with the quickness. Dude has to be the best employee ever. Dat work ethic!


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Boring Daniel Bryan had a good run with his comedy gimmick and kiddie chants.
He should take comfort in that.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Coyotex said:


> soo umm how long has he been out for? too me it only seems like only 1 month but i havn't been keeping track
> they could have kept him off tv for longer :\


He's been out for about 2 Months, give or take. HIAC would mark close to three months.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

This is setting up for :cena2 vs :rock4 at 30 

Rock will come back around Survivor Series and will annouce he will be entering the Royal Rumble and win it and then he will challenge Cena at WM for the WHC.

Thrice in a lifetime is happening people :vince2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Yawn. They did this last night.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> For the 5th time? No. Bryan vs Cena title unification and rematch from SS would be bigger given the booking potential alone.




No it wouldn't, Bryan is the reason why SS buyrate sucked. Get over Bryan, he's not a top Guy.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

What a fucking disaster that was.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> No it wouldn't, Bryan is the reason why SS buyrate sucked. Get over Bryan, he's not a top Guy.


 Kids need to realize this, Bryan isn't good for business. 

As much as marks and the IWC may like him he'll never be accepted by the majority as 'the guy' because of his size and ability with mic in hand.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



markedfordeath said:


> he'll be the main event again...now all the momentum DB and Cody will have will be erased and Cena will be given all the camera time again.


Cena will have to get his win back against Bryan at some point.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yawn. They did this last night.


Did what last night?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> I've got better things to do than watch him beat up on 3 6 foot 200+ pound guys.


No, no. Cena's wrestling Del Rio not Punk's ego.





stonefort said:


> Dem Battleground buyrates # be looooow.
> They brought back HBK and Cena the next day.


They wouldn't know the total the day after, would they?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Don't worry Bryan fans, Cena vs Punk can have their little middle of card unification match cause WM 30 will end with Taker tapping out to the Yes Lock. :yes


----------



## TheViperX9 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

I guess this is WWE's solution to the falling rating/interest. John Cena. I thought there was a report that said he wasn't gonna come back early but take the full time off to heal his body?


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Cena is back!*

fuckcena..SoooooooDisappointing


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Dunmer said:


> Don't worry Bryan fans, Cena vs Punk can have their little middle of card unification match cause WM 30 will end with Taker tapping out to the Yes Lock. :yes


 What happened to Bryanmania?

I was looking forward to seeing the buyrates for that :lol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> No it wouldn't, Bryan is the reason why SS buyrate sucked. Get over Bryan, he's not a top Guy.


Right. The go home show was all about Lesnar/Punk and half the forum thought Punk was gonna close the show but it's Bryan's fault. You haters are just plain sad at this point.




Punk Fan said:


> What happened to Bryanmania?
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing the buyrates for that :lol


Those prelim numbers are still kicking Cena/Punk's ass.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Happenstan said:


> Right. The go home show was all about Lesnar/Punk and half the forum thought Punk was gonna close the show but it's Bryan's fault. You haters are just plain sad at this point.


 Again. What is so great about Bryan and why does he deserve to be the guy? He has failed miserably so far.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*

I don't get some people here. Poster keeps complaining that WHC doesn't have anymore credibility, Cena who is a legit main eventer going for the WHC gives it credibility especially to the casual viewers.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

You know when WWE is worried about ratings and buyrates cause they bring back a McMahon, or HBK, or rush Cena back from injury. They had all 3 tonight.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> No it wouldn't, Bryan is the reason why SS buyrate sucked. Get over Bryan, he's not a top Guy.


There hasn't been enough time to see if Bryan could be a draw yet. You need 6 months minimum. Stone Cold or the NWO didn't start breaking records overnight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*

they'll hand sandow take it from cena


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Right. The go home show was all about Lesnar/Punk and half the forum thought Punk was gonna close the show but it's Bryan's fault. You haters are just plain sad at this point.




doesn't matter.... The main attraction was cena/Bryan with HHH as the ref.... That was clear as fucking day. You Bryan marks are completely sad thinking Bryan can over take cena.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> Again. What is so great about Bryan and why does he deserve to be the guy? He has failed miserably so far.


Same could be said about Punk and Bryan hasn't got 1/10th of the push that clown has.





WrestlinFan said:


> There hasn't been enough time to see if Bryan could be a draw yet. You need 6 months minimum. Stone Cold or the NWO didn't start breaking records overnight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Exactly.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Obviously a last ditch effort to try and salvage a downturn of ratings and PPV buys. 

What I find funny is Cena now making the mid card division even more irrelavent by sticking his nose and winning a mid card title. Burying the entire mid card in the process. Fantastic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

So will Cena be on Smackdown this week?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> doesn't matter.... The main attraction was cena/Bryan with HHH as the ref.... That was clear as fucking day. You Bryan marks are completely sad thinking Bryan can over take cena.


Who said that Bryan was for sure gonna take over Cena?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Happenstan said:


> Who said that Bryan was for sure gonna take over Cena?


 Bryan wasted these 2-3 months he doesn't have it in him to be the guy that you want him to be. You either have 'it' or you don't and Bryan doesn't have 'it' but of course marks like you know better than :vince


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ADR is the perfect opponent for Cena since his finisher focuses on the arm. I see him"reinjuring" Cena but Cena winning. Sandow cashes in, Cena comes back, wins RR, challenges DB for WWE title at WM30 but wins his rematch with Sandow at EC and unifies belts at WM30.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Cena is back!*

What with the build-up and booking of NOC and Battleground it should be little wonder how badly they do.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Lotta experts around here


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

I'm just happy at the thought of some prestige being restored to the Big Gold Belt.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> Kids need to realize this, Bryan isn't good for business.
> 
> As much as marks and the IWC may like him he'll never be accepted by the majority as 'the guy' because of his size and ability with mic in hand.


Punks title reign was a failure, so I guess we have to watch the ****** Cena again.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punk Fan said:


> Bryan wasted these 2-3 months he doesn't have it in him to be the guy that you want him to be. You either have 'it' or you don't and Bryan doesn't have 'it' but of course marks like you know better than :vince


I'm confused, how does someone who doesn't have "it" get an entire arena to their feet in thunderous celebration over their title win? How can someone who doesn't have "it" bring back to life a clinically dead crowd like last night? And Vince is pushing Bryan to the top, so it seems to be you who thinks he knows better than Vince.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> Bryan wasted these 2-3 months he doesn't have it in him to be the guy that you want him to be. You either have 'it' or you don't and Bryan doesn't have 'it' but of course marks like you know better than :vince


This (^) is called an opinion. And you're wrong...and I'll be happy to keep telling you as much week after week as Bryan remains a main eventer. Enjoy the crow. You got plates full of it in your future.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> Bryan wasted these 2-3 months he doesn't have it in him to be the guy that you want him to be. You either have 'it' or you don't and Bryan doesn't have 'it' but of course marks like you know better than :vince


None of us created Duke the Dumpster and Baston Booger either.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*

Let him come back early and re-injure himself. Maybe then Vince will see to give this guy a rest.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



WrestlinFan said:


> I'm confused, how does someone who doesn't have "it" get an entire arena to their feet in thunderous celebration over their title win? How can someone who doesn't have "it" bring back to life a clinically dead crowd like last night? And Vince is pushing Bryan to the top, so it seems to be you who thinks he knows better than Vince.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 Punk could do that as well but ratings still continued to fall, guys that had 'it' were guys like SCSA and The Rock, these guys were superstars and had larger than life personalities. They had an aura about them that made you watch, none of today's wrestlers really have that aura today.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> doesn't matter.... The main attraction was cena/Bryan with HHH as the ref.... That was clear as fucking day. You Bryan marks are completely sad thinking Bryan can over take cena.


So it's not Punk, Brock, Triple H and Cena. It was all Bryan. Got it.

For the record, I don't think it was the people that I mentioned fault either.


----------



## sherman45 (Sep 23, 2013)

Not a Cena fan but thank god, this story line went to hell at battleground. Vince probably didn't sleep at all last night after how poorly battleground went over. He was up all night blowing up Cena and HBK, begging for them to come save his ass.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punk Fan said:


> Punk could do that as well but ratings still continued to fall, guys that had 'it' were guys like SCSA and The Rock, these guys were superstars and had larger than life personalities. They had an aura about them that made you watch, none of today's wrestlers really have that aura today.


Having "an aura that makes you watch" is subjective. The Wyatts, Punk, Bryan, the Rhodes, and the Shield all have "an aura that makes you watch" for me. 


What I'm saying is that you said Bryan doesn't have "it" and that's false.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Happenstan said:


> This (^) is called an opinion. And you're wrong...and I'll be happy to keep telling you as much week after week as Bryan remains a main eventer. Enjoy the crow. You got plates full of it in your future.


 You'll be the one getting bored theres only so much you can take before you start to call bs and get bored.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Having "an aura that makes you watch" is subjective. The Wyatts, Punk, Bryan, the Rhodes, and the Shield all have "an aura that makes you watch" for me.
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is that you said Bryan doesn't have "it" and that's false.
> ...


 What does Bryan have? Please enlighten me.

I think I'm a bit too old to be won over by a few moves and one or two silly one syllable catch words.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Punk Fan said:


> You'll be the one getting bored theres only so much you can take before you start to call bs and get bored.


The fact that wrestling fans still exist after 434 days of failure says other wise.


----------



## Freakaleak (Jan 10, 2010)

WrestlinFan said:


> I'm confused, how does someone who doesn't have "it" get an entire arena to their feet in thunderous celebration over their title win? How can someone who doesn't have "it" bring back to life a clinically dead crowd like last night? And Vince is pushing Bryan to the top, so it seems to be you who thinks he knows better than Vince.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Zack Ryder can get a dead crowd back to life too. Hell, so could Kelly Kelly even. Does that mean they have the "it" factor? Hell, even the Brooklyn Brawler can elicit a hell of a crowd reaction. But besides that, Cody Rhodes out shined everyone last night anyways. 

I really could care less about either Bryan or Cena, but I think a lot of Bryan fans really need to hold their horses and stop declaring him the new Stone Cold. Punk is still higher than Bryan to me. And I'm finally starting to see more potential in Cody Rhodes being "the guy" rather than Bryan. He actually cut an engaging promo with full and complete sentences.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> doesn't matter.... The main attraction was cena/Bryan with HHH as the ref.... That was clear as fucking day. You Bryan marks are completely sad thinking Bryan can over take cena.


You marks :lol

Before SummerSlam every Punk mark was bragging about how big Lesnar/Punk is and how it would main event.

Now that the buys were disappointing, it's ENTIRELY Bryan's fault.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Punk Fan said:


> What does Bryan have? Please enlighten me.
> 
> I think I'm a bit too old to be won over by a few moves and one or two silly one syllable catch words.


So you're a wrestling fan but you're not into "moves"

Why bother?


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Buckley said:


> Let him come back early and re-injure himself. Maybe then Vince will see to give this guy a rest.


we can only hope is a life threatening injure so he goes forever :agree:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Happenstan said:


> The fact that wrestling fans still exist after 434 days of failure says other wise.


 To be fair 2.5 in the biggest story line in the past 2-3 years is pretty bad


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punk Fan said:


> What does Bryan have? Please enlighten me.
> 
> I think I'm a bit too old to be won over by a few moves and one or two silly one syllable catch words.


What did Stone Cold have? I think I'm a bit to old to be won over by "2 edgy 4 U" and a bunch of stupid try to hard catchphrases.


See how easy that is?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk Fan said:


> What does Bryan have? Please enlighten me.


Wrestling skill
He's entertaining
He has good to great matches with everyone he gets in the ring with
Relate-able everyday kind of guy


What's Punk have? He sure as hell isn't an exciting wrestler anymore. Name a few of his great moves. Hell his greatest skill is on the mic and he's now resorting to Foley-esque cheap pops. Give me a break.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dudechi said:


> So you're a wrestling fan but you're not into "moves"
> 
> Why bother?


 I'm more invested in a good story and character, if the match is good/great so be it but if theres no story or character to invest in whats the point? If I wanted to watch wrestling I would watch ROH or NJPW.


----------



## Freakaleak (Jan 10, 2010)

BTW, it cackles me to see a Cena thread being turned into a war between Punk and Bryan marks.

My God how times have changed.


----------



## BJJHUSH (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Dunmer said:


> Maybe Cena beats Del Rio, Del Rio attacks him and reinjures the arm, then Sandow comes out and cashes it in.


THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING! He comes back for a one off match, wins then ADR snaps and puts in that armbar of his after the match and "re-injures" Cena. Sandow cashes, Cena goes back to finish is rehab and return for RR. Brilliant I say.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Freakaleak said:


> Zack Ryder can get a dead crowd back to life too. Hell, so could Kelly Kelly even. Does that mean they have the "it" factor? Hell, even the Brooklyn Brawler can elicit a hell of a crowd reaction. But besides that, Cody Rhodes out shined everyone last night anyways.
> 
> I really could care less about either Bryan or Cena, but I think a lot of Bryan fans really need to hold their horses and stop declaring him the new Stone Cold. Punk is still higher than Bryan to me. And I'm finally starting to see more potential in Cody Rhodes being "the guy" rather than Bryan. He actually cut an engaging promo with full and complete sentences.


Who's claiming he's the new SCSA? He is higher than Punk though. Just look at current card placement to see that. Ok to be fair he's on par with Punk but the fact DB has multiple new fresh feuds available that Punk has already had puts him ahead of Punk IMO.




RenegadexParagon said:


> You marks :lol
> 
> Before SummerSlam every Punk mark was bragging about how big Lesnar/Punk is and how it would main event.
> 
> Now that the buys were disappointing, it's ENTIRELY Bryan's fault.


Amazing how that happened, isn't it?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Freakaleak said:


> BTW, it cackles me to see a Cena thread being turned into a war between Punk and Bryan marks.
> 
> My God how times have changed.


This is odd isn't it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Wrestling skill
> He's entertaining
> He has good to great matches with everyone he gets in the ring with
> Relate-able everyday kind of guy
> ...


 Punk has been pretty poor this year, I can admit that and I can also admit he doesn't deserve to be the guy either.

As for Bryan being a relate-ab;e everyday kind of guy - this is the WWE you need to stand out these guys are in the WWE because of being different and special.

Bryan's matches and promos imo aren't special at all and heavily over rated.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

xdoomsayerx said:


> No it wouldn't, Bryan is the reason why SS buyrate sucked. Get over Bryan, he's not a top Guy.


You can draw the EXACT, and I mean word for word comparison to Punk. Please dont martyr Punk and make it seem like he and Bryan arent 2 different sides of the same coin. It makes you like kinda, well, stupid. And I want to give you some credit, unlike:



Punk Fan said:


> Again. What is so great about Bryan and why does he deserve to be the guy? He has failed miserably so far.



WTF? The guy has legit reactions from EVERYONE in the arenas, he is probably the most over guy in the show right now, the only reason Cena is more over with crowd reactions is the chorus of boos he gets with the cheers. Punk? Listen to them, Punk doesnt get the reactions Bryan gets. Youtube all that shit if you dont remember them live. 



Punk Fan said:


> Bryan wasted these 2-3 months he doesn't have it in him to be the guy that you want him to be. You either have 'it' or you don't and Bryan doesn't have 'it' but of course marks like you know better than :vince


Again, "it" must be there, because the guy is main eventing the world, in actually interesting storylines, for the first time in years, you dont know whats going to happen with the title. Its been crystal clear that "Cena wins, lol" when he is near it, and that 434 reign of terror was face Punk becoming CM Cena and overcoming the odds no matter what, and cleanly beating tons of motherfuckers, at multiple times, he never looked vulnerable. Then Heel Punk was all about The Rock, period. You guys that jack off to the "Box with God" promo don't understand that Heel Punk, was....wait for it.....wait for it.......a transitional champion. he kept the belt warm for the Rock, who was to give Cena his win back. 



Punk Fan said:


> Punk could do that as well but ratings still continued to fall, guys that had 'it' were guys like SCSA and The Rock, these guys were superstars and had larger than life personalities. They had an aura about them that made you watch, none of today's wrestlers really have that aura today.


But they weren't made overnight, thats what you dont get. Punk wasnt "made" with his pipebomb. That got Punk VIP access, his earlier stuff with the SES and his natural charisma got him into the party a long time ago. The Rock? Even Nation Rock was fucking doofy when he first started out. It took a couple months of MIDCARDING before he took off. Same with, Stone Cold Steve Austin. 3:16 got him VIP access, but remember he was stone cold for a couple months after the ringmaster at WM 12.



Punk Fan said:


> Kids need to realize this, Bryan isn't good for business.
> 
> As much as marks and the IWC may like him he'll never be accepted by the majority as 'the guy' because of his size and ability with mic in hand.



Lol.....
Punk = 6'2 218
Bryan = 5'10, 210.

Really? Bryan isnt THAT much smaller than Punk you know. Everyone always knocking Bryan for his mic work. I've finally figured it out. Butt hurt Punk fans, are just made, that for all his Pipebombs, all his 4th wall breaks, all his tweets, all the shit he says, he STILL isnt as over, as one, single syllable, kiddie friendly word.


----------



## Freakaleak (Jan 10, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Who's claiming he's the new SCSA? He is higher than Punk though. Just look at current card placement to see that. Ok to be fair he's on par with Punk but the fact DB has multiple new fresh feuds available that Punk has already had puts him ahead of Punk IMO.


That's because Punk already has his star power. At this point, Punk is high enough that he can afford to be in a midcard feud and be in a subpar position. He's nearly up there with Cena TBH, and I've never been one who completely bought into the Punk hype. But Punk even on his worst day>>>> Daniel Bryan on his best. Punk's push>>>>Daniel Bryan's push. Punk was able to have an actual character. Punk was able to actually cut promos with complete sentences. Punk was actually able to hold up his end of the feud with the likes of Cena and Orton.

So far, this Bryan push has been a hit or miss, and with every miss comes the excuses. "OH ORTON IS BEING BORING ON THE MIC! TRIPLE H ISN'T PUTTING HIM OVER ENOUGH!" etc etc etc.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

They really wasted his return on that. A Vickie lame announcement is his return segment?

Not a run in? Really?

Coming back so early too for just fighting Del Rio.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bryan is 5 foot 8 and I never said Punk should be the guy. Just because I'm a fan of Punk doesn't mean I think he should be the guy or shoved down every ones throats.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk Fan said:


> And as for being entertaining what do you find so entertaining about Bryan his matches and promos imo aren't special at all and heavily over rated.


Dude that's subjective. It's like me asking you why you like apple pie over pumpkin pie. What difference does it make why I like the guy or find him entertaining? The point is I do and so do tons of wrestling fans every Monday night. Bryan's a main event player from here on out. Make peace with that.


----------



## Freakaleak (Jan 10, 2010)

WrestlinFan said:


> This is odd isn't it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And I remember there was a time when Punk and Bryan marks were like the Jack Twist and Ennis Delmar of the wrestling fandom, and now they're at each other's necks while Cena marks are just sitting back and laughing at all of this foolishness.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



WildEagle18 said:


> I don't get some people here. Poster keeps complaining that WHC doesn't have anymore credibility, Cena who is a legit main eventer going for the WHC gives it credibility especially to the casual viewers.


People don't like to watch Cena wrestle? Maybe?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena once again no sells an injury. Even injuries have to job to Cena. Some things just never change.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*



rocknblues81 said:


> People don't like to watch Cena wrestle? Maybe?


So who else can you bring in to give credibility to the WHC? Considering WWE treated the WHC like trashes for how many years now? WHC has been opening PPV for years now, you might not like Cena but denying the fact that he'll bring credibility to the title is just foolish.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Cena is back!*



PGSucks said:


> Can't wait for the moment Cena celebrates his triumphant WHC win!












He's going to build up the WHC, and first time in a LONG time I got some respect for Cena, taking the #2 title.
Wouldn't surprise me if they read these forums, we've been saying for ages he'll never hold anything other than the WWE title for a while now.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Freakaleak said:


> That's because Punk already has his star power. At this point, Punk is high enough that he can afford to be in a midcard feud and be in a subpar position. He's nearly up there with Cena TBH, and I've never been one who completely bought into the Punk hype. But Punk even on his worst day>>>> Daniel Bryan on his best. Punk's push>>>>Daniel Bryan's push. Punk was able to have an actual character. Punk was able to actually cut promos with complete sentences. Punk was actually able to hold up his end of the feud with the likes of Cena and Orton.
> 
> So far, this Bryan push has been a hit or miss, and with every miss comes the excuses. "OH ORTON IS BEING BORING ON THE MIC! TRIPLE H ISN'T PUTTING HIM OVER ENOUGH!" etc etc etc.


Half of Punks stuff sounded like it came directly from the internet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe they'll do Bryan/Cena II at Mania. WWE World Title unification match. I'd mark.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I never watch Cena's matches, so him coming back is irrelevant to me.... :lmao Cena vs. ADR i definitely won't watch.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully he has a year-long feud with Del Rio so I can skip all the segments.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena & Kurt Angle coming back too soon both pretty stale character need more time off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

hope this means Cena might put some honor back into the wh championship. A big name holding it could be a good thing


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Cena makes the WHC relevant again then i'm all for it. Its so stupid how this corporation storyline is essentiall burying the WHC. The WWE champ is the face of the company? Why is that when the WHC is supposed to be equal to it. Hope he wins it and has an entertaining fued, maybe he can help elevate Sandow :cena3


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I've finally figured it out. Butt hurt Punk fans, are just made, that for all his Pipebombs, all his 4th wall breaks, all his tweets, all the shit he says, he STILL isnt as over, as one, single syllable, kiddie friendly word.


:yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nikki is excited. Even called John Cena Superman.



> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 1h
> I'm now counting down the days for Hell in the Cell to be here! Superman returns! @JohnCena &#55357;&#56459;❤&#55357;&#56459;❤&#55357;&#56459; #RAW


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

wel got our wish thus far, he's far from the Corp angle.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Have no problem with Cena being back if he is involved in the WHC Title picture. Would like it, IF he stayed there for a while.

A unification match in the future would be so good.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



WildEagle18 said:


> So who else can you bring in to give credibility to the WHC? Considering WWE treated the WHC like trashes for how many years now? WHC has been opening PPV for years now, you might not like Cena but denying the fact that he'll bring credibility to the title is just foolish.


I think that's it though. The belt was simply not treated well. Nothing against Cena, but him winning the belt won't bring prestige back if they don't book it like it's a big deal. This is a start, but they need to be consistent.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> hope this means Cena might put some honor back into the wh championship. A big name holding it could be a good thing


So, the guy who has been ruining WWE for years is all of a sudden going to restore honor to the belt?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cena will be inserted into the Triple H feud around January, he'll have a 2-3 month feud with Lati-no-heat, before a corporate goon between Jan and Feb then Orton for Mania.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Why are Bryan marks and Punk marks fighting ? This thread is about Cena for Christ sake. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Why are Bryan marks and Punk marks fighting ? This thread is about Cena for Christ sake. :lol:lol:lol Cena in the World Title feud make them fight ?


Its the Sandow marks who have to be scared by this turn of events


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



dreamchord said:


> Awesome news, should be a brilliant match


Cena/ADR has happened like a billion times and the matches have been "ok" at best.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> This seems awesome to me. Keep him on Smackdown and than unify the titles. This is awesome news if they let Orton-Bryan still be the top story on Raw.


yes. its funny though that some fans on twitter wants John to be the WHC and Randy to be the WWE Champion but ofcourse more are on Daniel Bryan's side and would want him to be the champion. But either way. Im agreeing on what you said. I dont want Cena to be hogging the Orton/Bryan spotlight on RAW. It wont be fair to Orton/Bryan fans.


----------



## Freakaleak (Jan 10, 2010)

rocknblues81 said:


> Half of Punks stuff sounded like it came directly from the internet.


I actually agree with that AND I never even agreed with half of what Punk says, but he still turned it into an engaging promo that added more dimensions to his character and got the fans more behind him. Daniel Bryan's character is meanwhile hanging the tight rope of being Cena #2 only worse because even Cena you can pull a good ass passionate promo out of him when he's in a good/engaging feud.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Cena is back!*



markedfordeath said:


> he'll be the main event again...now all the momentum DB and Cody will have will be erased and Cena will be given all the camera time again.


i dont even know how i can handle that. i'd rather see daniel bryan on tv more than john cena. i've seen him have alot of airtime over the years. just give others a chance to be the top face of the company.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Vyer said:


> I think that's it though. The belt was simply not treated well. Nothing against Cena, but him winning the belt won't bring prestige back if they don't book it like it's a big deal. This is a start, but they need to be consistent.


Hopefully Sandow vs Cena fued happens. If they can pull an Edge like rivalry with Cena and Sandow because of the MiTB then that means Cena won't be on the Corp storyline which would make the WWE more interesting.

I wish we still have brand split, Cena moving to Smackdown ala Bastista role would be pretty cool, meaning Bryan/Punk can have Raw to carry. Even if marks here deny it Cena has the star power to draw, I just wish WWE actually does it. Raw vs Smackdown rivalry was fun to watch.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Maybe they'll do Bryan/Cena II at Mania. WWE World Title unification match. I'd mark.


I'll just mark out at Cena winning the WHC again.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Shut up about the unifying of the titles, it's a horrid idea and would be awful.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

I think this is great if Cena wins the belt and this winds up setting up a unification match down the road. Unifying the two world belts helps the IC and US titles. It's a good thing for everyone. The tag titles have been unified for almost 4 years now and the world titles really need to follow suit.

Either way, ADR's time is up, and it has been for a while. This is a good thing for the WHC.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Nikki is excited. Even called John Cena Superman.


DAT BEDROOM TALK :cena5


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Devil's Anthem said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
> 
> Shut up about the unifying of the titles, it's a horrid idea and would be awful.


I'll be unifying my fist with your face if you don't cut the malarkey.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

So instead of a build up or a semi attempt to build a story around the title, and without so much as a number 1 contenders match, Cena comes back from injury and steps right into a title match? :bosh4

This only becomes a smart move if they let him hold the title for a bit and let a younger talent make a name for himself when taking the title off Cena.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

What's so horrible about uniting the belts? Imagine the AE w/ two shows and the Rock on one and SCSA on another. There would be no Rock-SCSA rivalry to speak of.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordar said:


> we can only hope is a life threatening injure so he goes forever :agree:


Wow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

The speed at which Johnny C recovers is unnatural.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk Fan said:


> Need Cena to help those falling ratings.


This is probably their trump card in the renewal negotiations with SyFy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

looking forward to bruceblitzed tonight


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> The speed at which Johnny C recovers is *unnatural*.


What are you implying here :trips


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Human Growth Hormone does wonders to recovery. Not shocked John Cena is back already.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Why are people in here saying they'd mark for Cena doing anything? He's going to be as shitty and boring as ever, or did ya'll forget? Promos suck, wrestling ability sucks, gimmick sucks, looks like a fucking goof

Bad news that he returns in any capacity


----------



## Yogalyn (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm happy John Cena is going for the WHC. It will help add prestige. After ADR and Cena are done with their feud it will set up a nice feud with Sandow and him. And I believe Cena will lose to Sandow before WM giving him the push he needs


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Jesus.

Cena is like the bionic man. The guy who did his surgery said 4-6 months. This would be barely even 2.

I take it he won't have to piss in a cup...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Cena is like the bionic man. The guy who did his surgery said 4-6 months. This would be barely even 2.
> 
> I take it he won't have to piss in a cup...


HGH doesn't show up in urine screens.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

If Cena stays in the WHC for a few months, then it might be benefitiol. New feuds for Cena (with SD stars) and whatnot. Though Cena/ADR is boring.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cena to add some pizazz to that WHC title


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok...I totally didn't record Raw..How is this possible?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

cyrus_cesar said:


> Ok...I totally didn't record Raw..How is this possible?


Through gross neglect of employees' long term health.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol at people thinking this is the start of a title unification. The WHC is probably the most marketable title in the WWE. It doesn't have a huge W on it that screams WWE. Green Bay used the WHC as a prop after they won the Superbowl, as well as other sports teams. I would like a title unification as much as the next guy, but hopefully this boosts the prestige of WHC if, and that's a big if, it happens.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

great.. the storyline killer is back


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> great.. the storyline killer is back


But ADR never left


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is anti-climatic to say the least. I understand they want PPV buys, but to announce he return like that just seems to take away the surprise factor for when his song does hit. It also surprise me that Cena is coming back so soon, I just hope all these early returns doesn't hurt him later in his career. 

But, anyway. Cena is coming back. Awesome.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I like how I'm not a fan of Cena at all, but he's been pushed so hard and for so long, he can make me mark out when he's announced like this.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

To be honest I welcome a unification at this point. WWE has no clue how to use their talent for the WHC picture.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's october meaning breast cancer is back and there's only one man that can stop it. :cena3 #riseabovecancer


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the buyrate at least leapt to 180,000 now.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cena makes the wwe way to much money lol you nerds can keep crying though, i'm sure they don't care. "It's whats best for business"


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i wonder if he'll get cheers when he returns.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think this is going to dissolve into the usual lets go cena/cena sucks divide because all the heat will be on Cena. ADR might as well be nameless opponent.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I expect this to be just a one off to boost PPV buys. Can't see him winning, I see Del Rio retaining by DQ and using the chair cross arm breaker sequence on the injured elbow to take Cena off the shelves again until RR.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

man its getting to the point where the Bellas can shit in Stephanie's purse and still keep their jobs..their men are powerful.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Cena is back!*



padraic said:


> if he elevates the title then awesome


This! That title needs help.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Instead of bringing Cena back, they should have fired the writing staff.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It seems like they've just made the match because of how badly the World Heavyweight Title is languishing with Del Rio as champion, so they've thrown him a credible challenger. If Cena is actually fit by HIAC then he's again shown he's got freakish recovery abilities.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm annoyed by this, not so much by me disliking Cena but the fact that their rushing his recovery. Whether we like it or not, Cena is THE top draw of the company and the last thing WWE needs is Cena to get re-injured because of a rushed recovery. What if he ends up badly injured for Wrestlemania? That's WWE's top draw and a whole load of PPV buys gone.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I smell ADR making him "injured" again.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

then they should have pushed guys a lot earlier.....


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Happenstan said:


> For the 5th time? No. Bryan vs Cena title unification and rematch from SS would be bigger given the booking potential alone.


but he blows


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

If he does actually return and this is not false advertisement or Cena wins then ADR destroys him gets cashed in & leaves till RR (even though love Sandow cashing on Cena) than is good news for WWE and for the WHC.

the one person thats going to suffer badly from this is CM Punk though especially with Big Show moved up to Main Event Status as well.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

JY57 said:


> If he does actually return and this is not false advertisement or Cena wins then ADR destroys him gets cashed in & leaves till RR (even though love Sandow cashing on Cena) than is good news for WWE and for the WHC.
> 
> the one person thats going to suffer badly from this is CM Punk though especially with Big Show moved up to Main Event Status as well.


So you want 1 minute of WHC IS CREDIBLE back to WHC is midcard, ok.(Y)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> So you want 1 minute of WHC IS CREDIBLE back to WHC is midcard, ok.(Y)


have absolutely no problem with Cena holding the belt. I don't hate the guy like most IWC do (don't mind him at all). Just a big Sandow fan and cashing in on Cena would be good for him. Thats all


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I am not happy.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

JY57 said:


> have absolutely no problem with Cena holding the belt. I don't hate the guy like most IWC do (don't mind him at all). Just a big Sandow fan and cashing in on Cena would be good for him. Thats all


It won't do good for him if it happens exactly after Cena wins, he needs to have a run with the title first.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

RenegadexParagon said:


> You marks :lol
> 
> Before SummerSlam every Punk mark was bragging about how big Lesnar/Punk is and how it would main event.
> 
> Now that the buys were disappointing, it's ENTIRELY Bryan's fault.




I never said Punk/Lesnar was the attraction. Anyone that thought that was main eventing Cena/Bryan with HHH as the ref for the wwe title are fucking delusional. They built Bryan/cena more than Punk/lesnar.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ADR tweeted about Cena:


> Alberto Del Rio ‏@VivaDelRio 2h
> #JohnCena doesn't care about u,he only cares about himself
> I'm the real #champion I represent everybody peasants and high class ppl like ME


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm glad you remember this tweet. Despite gossip from 'so called' @WWEUniverse @WWE 'insiders' I am NOT returning 2 b a mouthpiece. I WILL return 2 b a CHAMPION #NOC
— John Cena (@JohnCena) September 15, 2013.
He could have meant that, but he was still injured. But maybe he still had that in mind for Hell In A Cell!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why are people mad about this? He's saving us from Del Rio further diminishing whatever shred of credibility the WHC has left.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> ADR tweeted about Cena:





> Alberto Del Rio ‏@VivaDelRio 2h
> #JohnCena doesn't care about u,he only cares about himself
> I'm the real #champion I represent everybody peasants and high class ppl like ME


*PREACH DEL RIO!*
:clap


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

weird how his elbow will be alright in 20 days....that is not a lot of rest.


----------



## Darren Dangerous (Oct 7, 2013)

I hate Cena. I hate that they push him as this larger than life Hulk Hogan type character who is going along headlining all the Wrestlemanias now. Fuck John Cena and everything he stands for.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

Knew it. Fucking knew it. Knew they'd rush him back. Be saying it since he went out injured. If this results in Cena v Orton as both World Champions again the WWE can get fucked


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what's the point of having Big Show in the main event if he isn't going to win a title?


----------



## Darren Dangerous (Oct 7, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> what's the point of having Big Show in the main event if he isn't going to win a title?


what?


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

lmao ofc he is back, all dat talk he will be away for few more months, it sounded too good to be true lol...
Idc anyway, I skip all of his matches and promos, and I will continue to do it, he bores me to death...


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh smashing news.....NOT!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

but the fact that he isn't being thrown in to the Bryan feud as a triple threat is a good sign at least.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> man its getting to the point where the Bellas can shit in Stephanie's purse and still keep their jobs..their men are powerful.


Correction. Cena is powerful, but I assure you that Stephanie could shit on the Bellas and Cena and Bryan would do nothing.


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

John Cena is the reason I quit watching WWE. Fuck him, and fuck his soon to be 14th world title which will end up being boring as shit


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

agreed....its funny how they're not firing the creative staff for giving us shitty endings to matches and making people disinterested by turning things upside down randomly, yet have to resort to bringing Cena back instead.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

there is a chance WWE might be trolling with false advertisement, which actually ends up being Rey Mysterio facing Del Rio instead. We just have to wait on more information from WWE or people in the know on the situation


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Cena wins the title from ADR. Eventually, Sandow cashes in on Cena. Sandow gets a main event level feud, he finally gets to shine, and he owns Cena on the mic every week. I'll take it.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

This is the greatest news I have ever heard!!

Does this mean Smackdown will FINALLY be graced by the awesome presence of John Cena?! :shocked:

I want this to end with John Cena vs. Randy Orton at WrestleMania... Title vs. Title! THE CHAMP IS HERE!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

If this dude is really coming back this soon, then he's gonna live a very painful life in about 10-15 years if not in 5 years. Hopefully, it's just false advertisement. Then again, I really hope they aren't that dumb to lie about their biggest star competing. Plenty of parents and other fans will bitch for refunds cause Cena wasn't there.


----------



## John Cena fan! (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

20+ page threads are so annoying.

You have to trawl your way through all the trash from the piss ants arguing and defending they're number 1 superstar entertainer to finally find the splattering of posts from those that can discuss and debate like adults.
:moyes1

We always knew the goofball was going to return but for me sticking him into the Heavyweight Championship was a perfect ,needed scenario.
I dont want the WHC unified with the WWE Championship so sticking Superman in that title mix will ,as people have already said ,elevate it from a crock of shit to a title that should be taken seriously.

I'm more pissed off, aggravated ,annoyed and bewildered why WWE keep trying to paper over the cracks of shit writing and story lines (or lack of) by turning to GI. John instead of fixing the root of the problem i.e a complete and utter dog poop product.

It's going to bite you in the rear soon Vinny Mac :draper2


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

well nothing else works... so insert Cena in random whc match on PPV. Get those buys, get twitter talking.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

If it helps make the WHC title relevant again, then I welcome him back! It's good for business.

I'm wondering a little though. How was he able to heal so quickly?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why in the fuck do they keep relying on him to get buys though? how in the hell does the company have a future that way?


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

I heard a great discussion about John Cena from a fellow named Bruce Blitz on youtube

Some of the interesting things I heard is that

1. Cena hasn't improved in the ring since his debut
2. Cena is terrible at selling
3. Cena is unrelatable 
4. Cena buries all the other talent

I would provide a link, but since it was a live review the video isn't uploaded yet.

http://www.youtube.com/user/BruceBlitzed/videos
If anybody would like to know who he is....he and his friend provide great feedback that more die hard fans can relate to.


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh look, Cenas back and automatically gets a shot at the WHC. Remember the old days when wins and losses mattered? Not even Pepperidge fucking farm remembers...


----------



## John Cena fan! (Sep 12, 2013)

John Cena has match of the year contender every single year.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cubed said:


> Oh look, Cenas back and automatically gets a shot at the WHC. Remember the old days when wins and losses mattered? Not even Pepperidge fucking farm remembers...


Well he was the wwe champion and never got his rematch. So they're appeasing him.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Best. For. Business. 

This news woke me up. Going through some of thread, it's comforting to see that there are at least a few members here smart enough to see how wonderful this is for the dead WHC, for Bryan and for the future of this whole angle even. Everything that needs to be said has been said tho, so...back to bed.


----------



## leeblue (Aug 20, 2013)

Lots of crying about cena back early etc etc......its the perfect way to get sandow over by cashing in against cena of all people. ...
.....think about it peeps.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

Dude's a beast. Surprised they just up and announced it instead of a surprise appearance.

The unification talk holds more weight here, since Cena still has dat rematch clause.

WWE will get to sell a new champ is here shirt to the kiddies. Plus now we have the pleasure of seeing Cena in pink. #riseabovecancer.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

New Main event bitches -John Cena vs current face of the company ADR


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope he wins the WHC, make it important again...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

leeblue said:


> Lots of crying about cena back early etc etc......its the perfect way to get sandow over by cashing in against cena of all people. ...
> .....think about it peeps.


:HHH2

Though I wish...I doubt Sandow will cash-in on Cena....Sandow will job until Wrestlemania, then cash-in on the RAW after WMXXX so the WWE can hopefully get that 'Ziggler-Cash-in' reaction again....

Then he'll lose to the MIZ in MAY2014 :vince5


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd laugh if Cena wasn't there and they waited for people to order the PPV to say he's still at home with an injury lol


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

leeblue said:


> Lots of crying about cena back early etc etc......its the perfect way to get sandow over by cashing in against cena of all people. ...
> .....think about it peeps.


Cena beat Del Rio for title, then beats Sandow for briefcase and then cashes it on Randy and becomes WWE champs too :cena3


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What's really shocking is they are keeping him away from the WWE title picture. As long as he doesnt interfere with DB/Corporation storyline... I dont give a fuck.

Lol.. the best thing about the announcements:

Cena tells he is injured: Biggest pop of the night on that Raw.

Vickie says he is coming back: Boooooo


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

DerpCena said:


> 20+ page threads are so annoying.


Or you can change your setting to show more posts per page :StephenA2


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Or you can change your setting to show more posts per page :StephenA2


Dont be that guy, its too early/late for a smarty pants.

Read my post and i explained why in jest. :bigworm


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

people are fans of the Big Show's involvement? wow! its just hilarious how he's taking an up and comer's spot away from them....he serves no purpose...now HHH will sell for him but not Bryan...the fucking angle makes no sense.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

If Cena's getting the belt, that's the beginning of the end for the World Title. They're not gonna give him the belt and then go back to putting it on glorified upper midcarders. If Cena gets the title, then one of three things will happen

1.) Unification match with Cena putting Bryan over as Undisputed Champion.
2.) Cena wins the World Title, then he gets written off of TV again WITH the title to finish recovering from his injury. When he's healthy, he comes back without the belt, and is simply acknowledged as "The Final World Heavyweight Champion" or the belt isn't mentioned at all.
3.) Alternatively, Cena keeps the World Title forever. The World Heavyweight Championship would allow Cena to remain relatively high on the card (although he would be anyway because he's John Cena) without taking the spotlight away from Bryan or the WWE Title. He would essentially be a sort of a gatekeeper to the main event scene. And since no one really cares about the World Title anyway, "Spoiler: Cena Wins" doesn't really matter. All they have to do is book their pet project heels to look good in a feud with Cena, and it will make them look credible for the WWE Title scene. Cena would ultimately retain the belt so as to keep the title "out of the way". He and the World Title would keep each other in a bubble, and he'd defend the title against token opponents every month while everyone else is focusing on the WWE and IC Titles.


----------



## John Cena fan! (Sep 12, 2013)

@zkorejo Do you have hearing problems dude? lol

The crowd cheered loudly when Vickie announced that John Cena will return.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

John Cena fan! said:


> @zkorejo Do you have hearing problems dude? lol
> 
> The crowd cheered loudly when Vickie announced that John Cena will return.


I say.. your hearing is as good as Cena. He also believes people love him. 










But seriously hear it again.. weak cheers and heavy boo's.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's obviously a bait and switch
Cena isn't going to be there

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John Cena fan! (Sep 12, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> I say.. your hearing is as good as Cena. He also believes people love him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, millions of people love John Cena. Cheers were loud.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

John Cena fan! said:


> Yeah, millions of people love John Cena. Cheers were loud.


Like I said... weak cheers and loud boos. I hear girls and kids screaming then you can hear loud Booooooooo's following which made the pop sound louder. 

But lets just agree to disagree. Its the usual 70%-30% reaction.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> I say.. your hearing is as good as Cena. He also believes people love him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was cheered, didnt hear a single boo, so you better clean your ears next time you watch RAW


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

TempestH said:


> If Cena's getting the belt, that's the beginning of the end for the World Title. They're not gonna give him the belt and then go back to putting it on glorified upper midcarders. If Cena gets the title, then one of three things will happen
> 
> 1.) Unification match with Cena putting Bryan over as Undisputed Champion.
> 2.) Cena wins the World Title, then he gets written off of TV again WITH the title to finish recovering from his injury. When he's healthy, he comes back without the belt, and is simply acknowledged as "The Final World Heavyweight Champion" or the belt isn't mentioned at all.
> 3.) Alternatively, Cena keeps the World Title forever. The World Heavyweight Championship would allow Cena to remain relatively high on the card (although he would be anyway because he's John Cena) without taking the spotlight away from Bryan or the WWE Title. He would essentially be a sort of a gatekeeper to the main event scene. And since no one really cares about the World Title anyway, "Spoiler: Cena Wins" doesn't really matter. All they have to do is book their pet project heels to look good in a feud with Cena, and it will make them look credible for the WWE Title scene. Cena would ultimately retain the belt so as to keep the title "out of the way". He and the World Title would keep each other in a bubble, and he'd defend the title against token opponents every month while everyone else is focusing on the WWE and IC Titles.


Yeah it'll probably lead to the titles being unified...

Cause if Cena squashes a new up-and-comer every month, the Main Event scene will be barren in 3 years.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> he was cheered, didnt hear a single boo, so you better clean your ears next time you watch RAW


You guys seriously cant differentiate boos and cheers?.. you people are deluded.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Cena winning WHC title then taking the WWE title cause he has dat rematch clause :mark: :cena5


----------



## John Cena fan! (Sep 12, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Like I said... weak cheers and loud boos. I hear girls and kids screaming then you can hear loud Booooooooo's following which made the pop sound louder.
> 
> But lets just agree to disagree. Its the usual 70%-30% reaction.


Whatever brah. Even someone who went to Raw said the crowd cheered loudly for John Cena.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

uhm I heared them cheer for the announcement...some just are deluded and think everyone hates Cena when its actually the other way around.
Cena is and will be the most popular guy in the WWE until he either retire or turn heel. JUST FCKING DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

From that video I heard mostly cheers and then a bunch of boos. Sort of like 70% Cheers and 30% Boos.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

Cena's name absolutely got booed. Too soon for the core wrestling fans to show him love.


----------



## John Cena fan! (Sep 12, 2013)

FredForeskinn said:


> uhm I heared them cheer for the announcement...some just are deluded and think everyone hates Cena when its actually the other way around.
> Cena is and will be the most popular guy in the WWE until he either retire or turn heel. JUST FCKING DEAL WITH IT.


Exactly. John Cena haters will keep denying though.



wrestlinggameguy said:


> Cena winning WHC title then taking the WWE title cause he has dat rematch clause :mark: :cena5


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

For once I hope this is true so that ADR can finally be put back in the midcard where he belongs. But surely it's too soon for Cena to be returning?


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know how any male older than 10 can be a fan of John Cena.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Darth Sidious said:


> I don't know how any male older than 10 can be a fan of John Cena.


20.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> 20.


Why? What planet do you live on? Weird.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

John Cena fan! said:


> Whatever brah. Even someone who went to Raw said the crowd cheered loudly for John Cena.


Right on man, should we throw a celebration or what?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

No way Cena is 100%, I hope he is ready though because an early return could end his career full time, is it a HIAC match or just a regular one?


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm actually happy if it's true... i've missed the big boy scout!


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)

eh. Wish he stayed away till the Rumble. Let the rest of the 'E breath a bit without him.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not even sure this is actually happening...


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

There were loud cheers followed by loud boos. Shut up babies.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

FredForeskinn said:


> uhm I heared them cheer for the announcement...some just are deluded and think everyone hates Cena when its actually the other way around.
> Cena is and will be the most popular guy in the WWE until he either retire or turn heel. JUST FCKING DEAL WITH IT.


Both Bryan and Punk are more popular right now.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena's injury probally took 2 months to heal all along and they only said 4-6 months to make him look like he is overcoming the odds again when he returns early.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JTB33b said:


> Cena's injury probally took 2 months to heal all along and they only said 4-6 months to make him look like he is overcoming the odds again when he returns early.


Hopefully that's true, because otherwise they're calling him back early because they can't survive without him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> he was cheered, didnt hear a single boo, so you better clean your ears next time you watch RAW


It was mostly cheers but there were a few boos


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ummm when I heard that I was shocked.

Nonetheless it's a good thing, he will bring prestige back to the WHC and looks like the main focus will be around Bryan and Orton for now.

I can't help but imagine a Cena vs Punk feud for the WHC or some sort of unification match at Mania, the fact Cena is gonna become WHC makes the possibilities endless, and thank god for that too, he may actually be interesting if he ain't taking the spotlight.

But like I said the possibilities with this could be massive, expect Cena, Bryan, Orton and Punk to all cross pathes very soon.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't like Cena all that much, I can tolerate him, but to deny that he didn't get majority cheers after the announcement is just pulling at straws and really scraping the barrel for an excuse to hate him.

He did get some boos... _some_, but there was way more cheering going on. Deal with it.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

CENA WILL MAKE THE WHC MEAN SOMETHING AGAIN! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

At first, I was pissed when I found out Cena was receiving a title shot for doing absolutely nothing, but then I realized it was for the WHC, and had a sigh of relief since he (hopefully) won't be hogging the spotlight this time around.

Plus, like others have said, he'll probably bring prestige back to the WHC.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

If they let Del Rio keep the title for one more god damn PPV...


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

First thing I thought was WWE trying to restore the WHC title. Smart move, does this mean Damian Sandow is going to feud with Cena now? I imagine him cashing in on Cena. Hell he may even fail too.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Pretty neutral to Cena's return.

Although, I am happy that he is going after the WHC. Make the title mean a lot more.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

THANK GOD. I gotta say, I am thrilled. They brought him back, Vince made that 2AM phone call after the fans were chanting "refund" after Battleground. 

"Hey, uh, John, do you think..."
"I'll be there Vince."

:cena4


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Get Cena to stay away from the main storyline and bring prestige back to WHC = GREATNESS!


----------



## ReignOfReigns (Jun 17, 2013)

Fourteen time, Fourteen time, Fourteen time..


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Good news, he will bring back the much needed prestige to the WHC.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Cena save us from that dweeb Daniel Bryan


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looks like will be having a new World champ. But for real at least this brings some prestige back to the WHC. Also Cena returning this early throws a wrench into some speculation about cena being involved with HHH/DB stoyline. I mean hes not coming back to save us from the evil HHH. Hes doing something else. Makes me think WWE has something better plan for cena for WM that doesn't involve the HHH storyline


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

And YES. No Way is Del Rio retaining the title. Him losing the title, the WHC finally getting some meaning, == BEST FOR BUSINESS.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Didn't really care for Cena until he left and I saw what the product was without him

Glad to have him back.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Cena back? shit....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like the idea of Cena winning the WHC. However, I also think he deserved a little more time off, especially if he was actually hurt.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

ADR will retain with help of the next Cena's feud.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

They are planting the seeds for unification. Del Rio said I should be the face because I'am the only champion, all the big story lines get little seeds planted like this, lets see if there are more little hints like this in the next few weeks. If so its definitely coming.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Some of you people make me laugh. I give you about 25 minutes after he returns before you're making threads complaining about how Cena will never go away, again.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't believe i'm gonna say that, but the WHC needs Cena immediately.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

The irony is strong in this thread.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn, Cenas coming back way too early. The man was only away for 2 months, surely there's no way he can be 100%. I guess the company is rushing his return due to RAW's declining rating.

Well anyway, The RAW after HIAC get ready for dat 3.6 rating.:cena2




Setsuka said:


> The irony is strong in this thread.


Its human nature. _Absence make the heart grow fonder, while presence makes it grow weary._

One thing I do know for sure, based off of everyones reaction in this thread to Cena returning, after only a *2 months* absences, is that the day he retires, will be a very very sad day on this forum.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

God he better win. I would hardly call myself a Cena fan but ADR is so boring and Cena can finally bring some prestige back to the WHC.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not a fan of cena, howver as has been stated this brings much needed prestige back to what is meant to be the second title. 

My only concern is rushing his return from injury could be dangerous.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

14 TIMES THE CHAMP!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Been so long since I pulled for Cena to win a match. But yeah, I'll be wearing the Cenation colors at HIAC :lmao

Back from an injury, not submitting to ADR's CAB on his fucked up arm, rising above the odds to win with an AA. That's what he do :cena2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

John Cena was recently (last week) added and now advertised for the European Tour in November and Holiday Tour in December as a Special Guest.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

First match back and he'll get the strap. On the bright side it will bring more attention to the WHC... but unfortunately Dean Ambrose will probably be out of the picture for the title, which is what I had hoped unk3


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I knew Cena wouldn't be gone as long as was said, but this is sooner than I expected. 
Sort of strange to see him going after the World Title after his association with the WWE belt for so long.
I guess it's their way of having him not interfere with the Daniel Bryan experiment.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn, ADR is a terrible champ...so, I expect Cena to be better. Good move by Vince


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/john-cena...ncer-message-on-good-morning-america-26154597

Cena on Good Morning America.

Promoting Breast Cancer Month. He also says he was cleared by doctors and ready to go and will in fact return on the 27th.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

This is great news...
Cena for the secondary title? Attemping for prestige on WHC and still keeps Bryan in the main storyline.
This could set up Cena/Bryan II for Unification.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> It's obviously a bait and switch
> Cena isn't going to be there
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


do you realize the backlash if the WWE does this? That would make 3 PPVs in a row that paying customers have been given the shaft.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Cena/Cody
Cena/Cesaro
Cena/Barrett
Cena/Henry
Cena/Sandow

Would love to see these matches, hopefully the guys mentioned look good even after losing because they deserve to hold the title and go over Cena at some point.


----------



## ReignOfReigns (Jun 17, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/john-cena...ncer-message-on-good-morning-america-26154597
> 
> Cena on Good Morning America.
> 
> Promoting Breast Cancer Month. He also says he was cleared by doctors and ready to go and will in fact return on the 27th.


God damnit I love this guy..


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Predicted to be out for 6 months, back after 2... The guy is hands down a legit beast. Should be fun to see him back. The product lately has been really really... Meh. Cena winning the second title as feuding with younger wrestlers for the WHC can only be a really good thing for the company. Big potential rivalries with Sandow and Cesaro ahead I hope. You know the product has been bad lately when you're looking forward to Cena 

:ziggler1 

:cena3


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/john-cena...ncer-message-on-good-morning-america-26154597
> 
> Cena on Good Morning America.
> 
> Promoting Breast Cancer Month. He also says he was cleared by doctors and ready to go and will in fact return on the 27th.


I call absolute bullshit on that. No one recovers fully in two months from a six month recovery.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

IF Cena returned to challenge for the Vacated WWE championship, you bet your ass people would be bitching.. after all he does have a rematch clause does he not? Since he is coming back and apparently not involved in the Main storyline people are happy, I know I am.


----------



## ViolentPassion (Aug 15, 2012)

Good to see Cena staying away from the WWE title fued. As much as I'm not a fan of Cena, it may be interesting to see him bring some excitement back to the WHC picture. Honestly, I'll take anything over ADR right now...even Cena.

I'm actually kind of concerned that he's back so soon though.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Sonnen Says said:


> Cena/Cody
> Cena/Cesaro
> Cena/Barrett
> Cena/Henry
> ...


We've seen two of those already. He buried Barrett, and beat Henry just a few months ago.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Thoughts = die. Lol, kidding but you catch my drift. :lol

Can't help but think its a big F U to Ziggler. 

However, _anything_ is better than ADR. Even Cena being rammed down our throats.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see Johhny Cena no-sell ADRs kicks. :lmao:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I really missed Cena for a weird reason, RAW is pretty weird without his goofy face around. Anyway, glad that he won't get involved in this Corporation stoyline for now and goes after the WHC Title


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Anybody catch that report of people saying it might be an angle and he won't actually Wrestle? I'm going to have to call bullshit. With John Cena. If the WWE is saying Cena is returning to wrestle at HIAC, they have to fufill it. People have probably already ordered the shit just because Cena will be returning. I don't see them not following through with this.



Ithil said:


> I call absolute bullshit on that. No one recovers fully in two months from a six month recovery.


six month recovery, kayfabe.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Why are there so many Cena marks in this thread? I thought the rest of the card would get a chance to breathe with him gone. This is not what's best for business. I know he has to return eventually, but this is too soon, and how do you heal from a 6 month injury in 2 months anyway without some serious roids?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

WWE needs Cena, for me the post-Summerslam shows and PPV's clearly showed that, oh and the buys suffered too, so..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Absolutely ecstatic about the match. Finally we get 2 great positives:

A) We get the title off of the god awful Del Rio.
B) Some prestige is restored to the belt just by having Cena involved.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Kamaria said:


> Why are there so many Cena marks in this thread? I thought the rest of the card would get a chance to breathe with him gone. This is not what's best for business. I know he has to return eventually, but this is too soon, *and how do you heal from a 6 month injury in 2 months anyway without some serious roids?*


The length of his recovery was probably exaggerated.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Srdjan99 said:


> WWE needs Cena, for me the post-Summerslam shows and PPV's clearly showed that, oh and the buys suffered too, so..


What do you care about buyrates anyway? How much longer is WWE going to have John Cena overshadow the rest of their roster? I get it, he's the top guy, but how much longer is the WWE going to 'need' Cena? Of course buyrates and ratings are going to suffer without him, because they have nobody to slot in as the top face, and they will suffer permenantly if they make the rest of their potential main eventers play second fiddle to him. Remember when Punk didn't main event a single show until Cena was out?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

They need Cena to create new stars. Yes, in 2011 Punk made himself with that promo, but only after his matches with Cena, after he defeated him at MITB&Summerslam he was seen as a threat. Same with Bryan this year, no one thought that he is a credible challenger for the WWE Title after he defeated Orton, but after his win at Summerslam he was considered the best


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I really wouldn't have minded the return....if he was supposed to be back then.

Don't know whose fault it is, WWE or Cena, but rushing him back is just getting annoying. WWE has proven in past 2 months that they can be about the same as they usually are,even without Cena.

That'd be like the Miami Heat rushing Lebron back from an injury,despite them being something like 20-5 in his absence. Rushing him back won't make the biggest of differences right now,and all you're doing is setting him up to get an even bigger injury later on.

Imagine if Cena gets injured sometime from now until the rumble, and then WWE is without Cena for the RTWM.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

This only means a unification match sometime either at or before Mania. And of course Cena is winning that. I don't think he'll have along run as just the WHC.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> six month recovery, kayfabe.


No, not kayfabe. He's not the first person to get surgery for a torn triceps. 4-6 months is the medical recovery time.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> WWE needs Cena, for me the post-Summerslam shows and PPV's clearly showed that, oh and the buys suffered too, so..


The shows and buys suffered WITH Cena as well.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol Funny how people are happy that Cena is coming back and then after 2 weeks of being WHC they'll hate him again


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

For fuck sake didn't we just get rid of this guy for 4 to 6 months









TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan/Cena II at Mania for the Unification of the titles????


No if anything it should be a triple threat match with Orton involved.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

^^Orton as a WWE Champon was awful,and he only had 1 month reign. Nope, it should be a Cena/Bryan/Punk match


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually believed it would be Rey Rey returning to face Del Rio.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> ^^Orton as a WWE Champon was awful,and he only had 1 month reign. Nope, it should be a Cena/Bryan/Punk match


Called this last night, I think we could see it as well. Cena heading in as World Heavyweight Champion, Bryan heading in as WWE Champion and then Punk winning the Royal Rumble.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not a big Cena fan, but this is perfect.. ADR/Cena can put on good matches and it restores a tiny bit of credibility and prestigue.

Would love Sandow to cash in on Cena and go over him for a couple of PPV's, it can legit make Sandow a star and Cena losses don't hurt him in any way.. but we know this won't happen.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So is this match not gonna get any hype then? Cause only 2 more Raws until HIAC and they didn't advertise Cena for next weeks Raw, so that means no hype at all for this match?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ no need to. They are better off him returning at the PPV anyways for more buys, more anticipation, better crowd reaction, & more umph (if he actually competes)


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

33 pages in 15 hours just for


----------



## AaronWild (Aug 23, 2013)

I am happy that Cena is out of the WWE championship scene for a moment. This is a great move to try to make the WHC important


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Dunmer said:


> Vacant vs Cena for title unification at WM 30. :mark:


LET'S GO VACANT! LET'S GO VACANT!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure what to think about this - Is a unification coming? Is Cena dropping down the card? Are they trying to restore the WHC? Or are they just giving up on everything and rushing Cena back, probably.


----------



## Best4Business (Oct 8, 2013)

Really smart way to bring Cena back. They've needed to rebuild the WHC forever and this way Cena doesn't overshadow the Bryan storyline.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> The shows and buys suffered WITH Cena as well.


Yeah people act like the shows and buys were great with Cena lol they were suffering with Cena


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

This is just a ploy so they can unify the World titles.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Cena is back!*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> LET'S GO VACANT! LET'S GO VACANT!


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

AaronWild said:


> I am happy that Cena is out of the WWE championship scene for a moment. This is a great move to try to make the WHC important


just wait until he becomes undisputed WWE champion :mark: :cena3


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

When I heard Cena's name my jaw dropped. The dude is a machine at coming back from injuries. I mean holy shit.

When I think about it, I have no problems with Cena coming back, PROVIDED that Bryan and HHH still run Raw. Here's what needs to happen:

1. Cena wins WHC from the very boring ADR.
2. Bryan wins WWE Championship 
3. Bryan-HHH feud continues as the main focus of Raw.
4. Meanwhile Cena feuds with former world title holders over the WHC, which will slowly bring back WHC prestige. He can feud with Del Rio, a returning Sheamus, and hell, even Big Show again, before Sandow cashes in and oh shit.....

With Sandow as the eventual WHC, the Big Gold Belt won't have more prestige any time soon, even if Cena wins it.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Though he wasn't to be back till the rr? He'll be injured again soon. 

You know what made the older wrestling so good. The crowd and the announcers. They could take a horrible match and make it worth watchable for the commentary alone


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## sleepwalking (Sep 29, 2013)

John Cena is back to scratch a major itch, so enjoy your vanilla midget you indy hacks freakz.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

He never had his rematch against Bryan and with the WWE title vacant, it seems to make sense to have him compete for the WHC.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

now the rumors of Sandow losing the cash in make tons of sense.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

"Deserve" means fuck all in pro-wrestling. It ain't real, kids. It's all about the Benjamins, baby.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

I want Cena to stay and feud for WHC title until Wrestlemania. Make the winner of the RR challenge for the WHC for a change, it's been a long time since someone chose the WHC title. This would give it more credibility and make for prestige. This way the Corp storyline stays with Bryan/Orton/HHH while Cena feuds for WHC. Also with Cena coming in W30 as the WHC, we won't see the WHC open Wrestlemania, like it did the past few years.

If Cena can pull a HHH(w21 when he put over Batista) in W30 putting over the RR challenger, I would mark out. Imagine Ziggler/Rhodes pinning Cena clean during w30 and win the WHC, that would elevate them to Main-event status right away.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

This sounds great for the WHC picture but I am deeply worried because of Sandow having the briefcase....


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:cena3 Vs :sandow :mark: :mark: or :cena2 the undisputed champion :mark: :mark: :HHH2 :vince5 BEST FOR BUSINESS


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

VACANT= :taker :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Rhodes/Cena -- World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

denjin09 said:


> This sounds great for the WHC picture but I am deeply worried because of Sandow having the briefcase....


Yeah, when will Sandow be allowed to cash it in? I couldn't imagine Sandow being ready to feud with Cena just now, certainly not when he isn't seen as a threat to anyone at this point, Cena will either Unify the titles or feud with ADR for a while, this could be WWE's last chance to get ADR over, they through Edge the chance and he took it, maybe they hope ADR will do the same, meanwhile Sandow needs some major build to help him be seen as a legit champ and to be able to pull of any cash in that he makes in the next year


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats just absolute bullshit, he returns and immediately get a title shot out of nowhere, and the WHC belt as well! If he wins, fuck it.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure a million people have said it already but I'm guessing this is all a work. Cena was supposed to come back soon to promote the breast cancer stuff anyway so it would be pretty easy for ADR to attack him and have him written back off. With Del Rio taking out Ricardo again last night this seems like a pretty convenient way to bring Mysterio back to TV.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck, just when it couldn't get any worse. Look who's coming back.

I guess the only brightside is that he will end ADR's pointless run with the title.

I do feel for Sandow though, with Cena back, he looks to be the next to fall victim to the golden shovel.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

People are so butt hurt over Cena coming back, why don't you guys change your tampons and look at the bigger picture. Cena is not in the main event storyline and is not feuding for the WWE title.

Why don't you just enjoy the product for once, it won't hurt you. I swear of it.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

I thought it was pretty cool tbh. I was expecting Rey Mysterio, but I'm not even gonna lie I :mark: when I heard Cena's name. 

He was on GMA today too and they zoomed up on the scar and he looks alright.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I think this is good news. Say all you well about Cena, his presence adds a lot to that belt which is always good. That said I didn't expect him back this quick.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

the WHC?

:lmao


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

96powerstroker said:


> Though he wasn't to be back till the rr? He'll be injured again soon.
> 
> You know what made the older wrestling so good. The crowd and the announcers. They could take a horrible match and make it worth watchable for the commentary alone


wtf :lol


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

i don't like anything about Cena but I'm happy he's back. he adds credibility wherever he goes despite how cheesy he may be. I think that, perhaps, they will have him win the world title and only appear on smackdown. He can just work one taped show a week so he'll still be recovering while getting exposure and increasing ratings and sales.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The only real person this really hurts is Ziggler. What a loser!


----------



## the_hoff (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

But WHY the WHC? I understand they don't wanna throw Cena into the WWE title picture and over-shadow Bryan and Orton or whatever. But, Cena, his FIRST match back...gets a WHC title mach? Doesn't even have to wrstle for no. 1 contendership? Bullshit I tell you! Watch, he's gonna win it too..why? Because it's probably best for buisness:HHH2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just saw Cena on SporstNation on ESPN. Talked about mostly sports and Susan G. but at the end said he will be returning Oct. 27 on PPV. The fact that they went this public w/ it makes me think he will be back for real.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well this was a genuine surprise, his injury must not have been as serious as they originally said.
Personally I would have liked to have seen him back next year, it's far too soon and if he doesn't heel he could miss wrestle mania.

However the WH title has been an after thought for a while and assuming cena wins he will bring credibility back to it. Let's just hope he doesn't shit all over Bryan as he's doing well as the top face


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's how I see it possibly going. 

Cena returns at HITC, has a short match with Del Rio and wins the World Championship. After the match, Del Rio attacks him and puts him in the cross-armbreaker on his "injured arm". He locks it on for awhile until referee's and personal run out to stop him. They start to check on Cena arms when Damian Sandow's music hits. He comes out and cashes in his Money In The Bank shot on Cena. After a 1 minute match, Sandow wins by his finisher or dirty, but he wins the World Heavyweight Championship. So not only does he win it, he beat John Cena for it. 

Now, if Cena is not ready to return full time, they could use the attack after the match to have Cena rest up for another 2 months while saying that Del Rio "re-injured" him. Or, they could start a feud between Sandow andCena which will put over Sandow big time.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

and Ryder, Ziggler and the rest go back to obscurity.....so much for building stars.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...s-in-middle-of-fight-and-flees-cage-tons-more



> -- Apparently John Cena was cleared by WWE's doctors to return at Hell in a Cell, which just sounds astonishing given he underwent triceps surgery in late August.


also on PWInsider earlier today, it was revealed that when John Cena went into the surgery the doctors found out it was only a partial tear of his triceps and not a full tear, making his recovery time much quicker than originally thought


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm just glad Vince told him "don't take the spotlight off Bryan, we'll have you feud with Del Rio instead" made my week.


----------



## reorex (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't see this being long term, in fact I think it may be one night only and Cena is back this month specifically to help with the Breast Cancer charity work.

I just don't see WWE announcing a Cena return in the middle of a Raw like that and that it would involve fighting Del Rio if this was the main comeback. When Cena is fully ready to return it will be made a much bigger deal of.

Given that Bertie's finish involves the arm I'm thinking he will "injure" Cena again at HIAC and that will add a little more heat to his push.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> i'm just glad Vince told him "don't take the spotlight off Bryan, we'll have you feud with Del Rio instead" made my week.


Cena's the biggest star in the company. Of course he's going to take Bryan's spotlight regardless of who he's feuding with.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm surprised that's he coming back so soon, but at least it will add prestige to the WHC.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

So Cena comes back straight from an injury and straight into the Title Picture? This is something we haven't seen before is it.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> So Cena comes back straight from an injury and straight into the Title Picture? This is something we haven't seen before is it.


While this isn't the WWE Belt for sure, but he is the #1 contender.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Cena/Bryan feud seems the most interesting, seeing as how Triple H doesn't actually want to sell for Bryan


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I just can't fathom how he could come back so soon after that kind of surgery. He's either not an average human, he's on something or he's not quite as healthy as WWE would have us believe - meaning they're being incredibly irresponsible. They can't be that stupid, surely? It's bad enough for business that he's out in the first place, bringing him back too early does nothing to remedy the situation. He could potentially end up in even worse shape.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

WWE sucks for not building up their stars sooner....It takes time to do that and they didn't do it and then he got hurt and business is down.....they messed up.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't say I'm happy about this at all, it's very early. But at least the WHC should now be high on the card like it should be. Plus there's no doubt that Cena's star power will bring some value to the WHC that it has been lacking.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

I feel like they're trying to make the WHC title relevant again & by that, I mean having it be on the same level as the WWE Championship.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i love how they think one guy changes everything.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Hopefully this leads to Punk winning the rumble to setup Punk/Cena for the WHC, and Bryan can face someone else with the WWE Title on the line.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL, only reasons he got cheers because little kids missed their hero, or because people are so bored of Del Rio that they want him to lose that title and fuck off...

I can't wait to see forum after he beats Del Rio and does same things he did before, I feel bad for people who have to watch it live and cant skip or change program like me haha...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

Del Rio insulted Vicki with the fake flirting. That's why. It's punishment.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

:StephenA2


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

He doesn't deserve a shit, only reason he gets it because his name is John Cena, and they care only about one guy in WWE, fuck other superstars...


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

for me Vacant champion is better than Bryan,Cena and Orton combine


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Hopefully they let him bring the WHC some much needed relevancy again, and hopefully Cena takes the bullet and stays with it.
Make the WHC relevant again to make it easier for WWE to not have Cena involved with the WWE Title all the time,part of the reason why fans got tired of him. Good on Cena for going with this, i'm sure as the top guy he could be playing hardball and be selfish and just drop himself right into the WWE title picture as soon as he comes back if he wants. 

I wonder if he'll be in a Unifying title match at WM31 vs Bryan or Punk.

Either way if gives him something to do, he is the Top face and the company draw, he deserves to be fighting for titles. Hopefully WWE give the fans what they want and bring more people into the WWE title scene.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

The only reason he is in the WHC picture is because WWE feel the need to force him into the main event for the Road to Wrestlemania. With the WWE title being involved in the HHH/Bryan storyline, Cena must go elsewhere.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*



checkcola said:


> Del Rio insulted Vicki with the fake flirting. That's why. It's punishment.


This, it's her way of punishing him.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*



checkcola said:


> Del Rio insulted Vicki with the fake flirting. That's why. It's punishment.


Clearly the correct answer of this thread, it isn’t that hard to figure out. It was common sense of it all unless you missed that segment.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Title unification match incoming. WWE hasn't given a shit about the way avyweight title in months, dare I say years. Why should they start now? 

I'm predicting another undisputed championship with Cena, Orton, Punk and Bryan the contenders.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Doc said:


> Title unification match incoming. WWE hasn't given a shit about the way avyweight title in months, dare I say years. Why should they start now?
> 
> I'm predicting another undisputed championship with Cena, Orton, Punk and Bryan the contenders.


I wrote this in another thread in regards to title unification:

If they unified the titles wouldn't they need a new belt? (Like the undisputed). They just introduced the new wwe title so I don't see them unifying the titles anytime soon. Especially since both titles can be defended at separate house shows.


----------



## WCWWECW (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

I smell a title unification at mania...Bryan vs Cena vs Orton triple threat. Called it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd rather they incorporate the brand split properly again rather than unify the titles. Imo that will give the WHC some value again and make it feel like a top prize.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Cena has no interest in taking the limelight from his future brother in law.....he's family, can't piss off family.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I just can't fathom how he could come back so soon after that kind of surgery. He's either not an average human, he's on something or he's not quite as healthy as WWE would have us believe - meaning they're being incredibly irresponsible. They can't be that stupid, surely? It's bad enough for business that he's out in the first place, bringing him back too early does nothing to remedy the situation. He could potentially end up in even worse shape.


Even with steroids, I'm not sure he should've recovered so quickly. CONCLUSION: John Cena is not a mere mortal like you or I.

And for the record, I hope the belts never get unified because the WHC looks so good.


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

I know alot hate Cena but I'm real happy.

I miss the brand split, I WANT the World Championship to mean something. Personally if it's going to stay the way it is, they should just unify the titles, but for now at least the World Heavyweight Championship has some legitimate action surounding it now. Love or hate Cena, you now have a reason to care or at least think about the championship at the next PPV.

That's already a massive improvement.

TH


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

Belt sales must be low for world title


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe Cena could have proper feuds with the Shield and other guys...that would be awesome..but he probably won't wrestle on free TV.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Funny how a majority of this forum supposedly hates John Cena, but yet this topic has nearly 40 pages after less than 24 hours of the announcement.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> This, it's her way of punishing him.


This is a lose or lose situation...

First Del Rio gets pushed to the moon despite us booing the HELL out of him
then because of his stupidness on Monday night, we get punished even more by getting the return of Cena at HIAC.

What did we do to deserve this Vince?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*This is a lose or lose situation...

First Del Rio gets pushed to the moon despite us booing the HELL out of him
then because of his stupidness on Monday night, we get punished even more by getting the return of Cena at HIAC.

What did we do to deserve this Vince?*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*



doctor doom said:


> He never had his rematch against Bryan and with the WWE title vacant, it seems to make sense to have him compete for the WHC.


This doesn't make any sense either.. He had a rematch clause for the WWE TITLE... not the World Title, so that point is illogical.

I'll say Cena deserves a World Title match because they have no one else that can challenge for the title at the moment, with RVD gone, they have no one. Del Rio will retain anyways.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

i feel like only something good could come of this.

first, they could be unifying the titles (hopefully at WM), which i would love.

or, they could be trying to bring some prestige/relevance back to the whc, which i would really like.

or, they could just be messing with us and cena ends up not coming back for whatever reason, which would be good as this is a pretty weak return.

or, i could just be completely wrong on all fronts ::shrug::


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> This doesn't make any sense either.. He had a rematch clause for the WWE TITLE... not the World Title, so that point is illogical.
> 
> I'll say Cena deserves a World Title match because they have no one else that can challenge for the title at the moment, with RVD gone, they have no one. Del Rio will retain anyways.


What happened with Ziggler?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Funny how a majority of this forum supposedly hates John Cena, but yet this topic has nearly 40 pages after less than 24 hours of the announcement.


Why wouldn't it? The idea of Cena wrestling for the WHC when it's largely viewed at the secondary title will get people's attention.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

WoWoWoKID said:


> *This is a lose or lose situation...
> 
> First Del Rio gets pushed to the moon despite us booing the HELL out of him
> then because of his stupidness on Monday night, we get punished even more by getting the return of Cena at HIAC.
> ...


1- Del Rio doesn't get heat and even he did, and "we" were "booing the hell out of him" that'd be great reason to push him.
2- What makes you think Vince gives a damn about what we think we deserve on the Internet? Or that he should?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*



QWERTYOP said:


> "Deserve" means fuck all in pro-wrestling. It ain't real, kids. It's all about the Benjamins, baby.


Kayfabe deserve. unk2


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*

He might as well win every title. Not like anyone will care anyway.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

oh its clear, the McMahons dont' give a shit what the fans think...thats why HIAC will be another disappointment.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> oh its clear, the McMahons dont' give a shit what the fans think...thats why HIAC will be another disappointment.


They don't give a shit about what the IWC thinks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

God you fuckers bitch about EVERYTHING, HIAC is shaping up to be one of the best PPV's of the year. Bryan/Orton should FINALLY be a decisive match, and Shawn adds to the match. ADR and Cena always work well together. They'll probably do Rhodes Brothers Vs. SHIELD for tag titles and that match was excellent at BG.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

people will be demanding refunds again because Orton is going to win the match...and Bryan will win the rumble so the payoff will have to be put on hold for several more months..bad business move. People are tired of the chase already, they want the real thing.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I imagine Del Rio gets himself Dq'd or something, only for Cena to beat the living crap out of him to have Sandow cash in, or something along those lines.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Cena will win and hold onto it til WM30 after Big Show defends his WWE title against Cena in a unification bout and Big Show wins...confetti falls from the rafters, the 42 year old sticks it to the young up and comers in the company, hogs the spotlight ala Triple H and becomes the new face of the company.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> They don't give a shit about what the IWC thinks.


80% of what they've been doing for years is give IWC what they've wanted. IWC has spent that time complaining it wasn't _exactly_ what they wanted rather than enjoy it.

You're so spoiled and used to complaining about everything that you don't even realize when you get exactly what you want. The show is catered very heavily towards what typical IWCers like and ask for. What they don't like is either not pushed or buried besides like two or three dudes at a time.

The show would be a lot better if they DIDN'T give a shit what IWC wanted imo. But they give way too much of a shit since IWC does most of the whining.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not a Cena fan at all, but I am glad he's going back to doing what he loves. He's living his childhood dream and no one can be mad at him for that or wish him any ill will. Plus apparently he loves Bryan and Punk like I do, so that's good.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't even imagine Damien Sandow being John Cena under any circumstances.

It just wouldn't make sense to me, especially if the WWE wants to make the WHC relevant again. Sandow is the least qualified champion since Jack Swagger.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> oh its clear, the McMahons dont' give a shit what the fans think...thats why HIAC will be another disappointment.


I am sorry but...what?

Cena is by far the most popular guy today in WWE. So the fans obviously want to see the guy on the ppv.

Also, when he is this popular that he is, putting him in a title match is the best shit they can do.

Also, you will see after the show when we get the buy numbers that this will get better numbers now with Cena back.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

I am only OK with ths if it means Cena taps to ADR.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Those saying Cena doesn't deserve a title shot*



D.B. Cooper said:


> He might as well win every title. Not like anyone will care anyway.


I'll care


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've actually enjoyed a non Cena wwe. It has been refreshing and other superstars been getting more time to prove them selves. Hopefully when he returns he doesn't bury people again. Unless it is rybotch.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's nice to have John back.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

This thread is a rib on humanity. Some of these posts are ridiculous and completely laughable. Those of you saying "good for the WHC, getting some prestige" are the same ones that bitch and moan about how Cena is getting another title shot. Hypocrites. You wanna talk about prestige? if thats the case then the world title was dead the minute they put it on David Arquette. End of discussion.


----------



## Gaitlyn (Sep 20, 2013)

Hopefully Damien Sandow cashes in


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Gaitlyn said:


> Hopefully Damien Sandow cashes in


and fails :cena5


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> I'm confused, how does someone who doesn't have "it" get an entire arena to their feet in thunderous celebration over their title win? How can someone who doesn't have "it" bring back to life a clinically dead crowd like last night? And Vince is pushing Bryan to the top, so it seems to be you who thinks he knows better than Vince.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


vince is pushing bryan to the top?????
waits for oct27th.
:cena3 :cena5


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bryan and Punk are more over than cena has been for past 2 years. Cena coming back for the world title does fresh things up just a little but no way should it be instantly made more important than the wwe title just because cena has it


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

All for Cena winning WWE's second tier championship. Ultimately I either want to see the title start picking up a bit of prestige again or being unified. Cena winning points to the possibility of both. Happy days.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Cena's back because _It's Best For Business_. #NextWHC


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm all for it. Makes the title somewhat important again.

Imagine if they're using this to build towards an Undisputed WWE title match at WM, Cena as the WHC against Punk and/or Bryan as the WWE Champ, just creamed my pants thinking of it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...age-news-on-why-john-cena-is-returning-early/



> Source: PWInsider Elite
> 
> It turns out that John Cena wasn't hurt as much as doctors originally expected. When doctors examined him, they found only a partial tear triceps. This was known when WWE announced Cena's original recovery time.
> 
> ...


Cena wanted to come back early (no surprise) and WWE wants him to headline Smackdown House Shows (European Tour with Punk & Holiday Tour; he was already advertised as special guest, but guess not anymore) since Orton, Big Show, & Bryanare on the other shows: are other reasons mentioned in the actual podcast for his early return.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

He better not change the look of the belt!


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

Freakaleak said:


> And I remember there was a time when Punk and Bryan marks were like the Jack Twist and Ennis Delmar of the wrestling fandom, and now they're at each other's necks while Cena marks are just sitting back and laughing at all of this foolishness.


haha EXACTLY.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

There are John Cena marks? :bryan2


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Bryan and Punk are more over than cena has been for past 2 years. Cena coming back for the world title does fresh things up just a little but no way should it be instantly made more important than the wwe title just because cena has it


Less booed doesn't mean more over. Just means less hated.

Cena has almost always been more over than both guys barring their peak few weeks. Cena gets reaction for everything he does, the other two just get good reaction for specific things, and are otherwise decently but not amazingly popped. No one is really besides Cena and part timers.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> i wonder if he'll get cheers when he returns.


it's in miami,they have'nt forgotten that cena beat their hometown hera at wm.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, that's it. If the ratings improve, we're stuck with Super Cena forever now.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Let the corny and crowd ass kissing promos begin:deandre


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Please don't drop the ball with the WHC if Cena wins it. There could be potential to build up upcoming stars. Ziggler, Rhodes, Sandow, heel or face doesn't matter


----------



## sleepwalking (Sep 29, 2013)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> Let the corny and crowd ass kissing promos begin:deandre


better than hearing YES YES YES everytime on the mic.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Newsflash Bryan haters and Punk haters! Most of us like both.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

creepycrawl said:


> Correction. Cena is powerful, but I assure you that Stephanie could shit on the Bellas and Cena and Bryan would do nothing.


cena could do a LOT if that kind of a thing happens,
i think you're underrating his power,if u have to guess how much important he is to company than have look at his 4months early return to boost ppv buys.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

John Cena fan! said:


>


hahahahhahahaha


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The CHAMP is HERE!


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

sleepwalking said:


> better than hearing YES YES YES everytime on the mic.


 YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Was hoping he was gunna be away for lot longer  hopefully sandow will cash in


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

This screams Sandow cash in to me.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Never thought I'd be so happy to hear Cena return. I really do hope he wins the World title. He's pretty much the only name who can bring credibility back to that championship at this point.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Less booed doesn't mean more over. Just means less hated.
> 
> Cena has almost always been more over than both guys barring their peak few weeks. Cena gets reaction for everything he does, the other two just get good reaction for specific things, and are otherwise decently but not amazingly popped. No one is really besides Cena and part timers.



Bryan from late May to mid July was amazingly over.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

The only reason why I'd be happy he's back, is that they can stop blaming others for the poor ratings and buyrates moving forward...And then Cena can be the one blamed from this point on.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

AWESOME news! lawler is so much better at commentary when he calls a cena match.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a fan of Cena so I'm looking forward to his return.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

don't think he's winning the WHC afterall, on Smackdown Sandow and Del Rio started their new rivalry now..I think Sandow is turning face.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> don't think he's winning the WHC afterall, on Smackdown Sandow and Del Rio started their new rivalry now..I think Sandow is turning face.


just one day because the roster was gone most likely. he will probably be heel by the weekend for the house shows


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Like I said... weak cheers and loud boos. I hear girls and kids screaming then you can hear loud Booooooooo's following which made the pop sound louder.
> 
> But lets just agree to disagree. Its the usual 70%-30% reaction.


you better clean the shit out of your ear because i did'nt hear an ounce of boo but a BIG CHEER.



Darth Sidious said:


> I don't know how any male older than 10 can be a fan of John Cena.


soon to be 20
and just stop your bullshit there are millions of john cena fans around the world.



Stad said:


> Right on man, should we throw a celebration or what?


yeah i feel like throwing a party
Excited about dat return :mark::mark::mark:



RichardHagen said:


> THANK GOD. I gotta say, I am thrilled. They brought him back, Vince made that 2AM phone call after the fans were chanting "refund" after Battleground.
> 
> "Hey, uh, John, do you think..."
> "I'll be there Vince."
> ...


yeah i think you can say that is exactly what happend.



Schmoove said:


> Didn't really care for Cena until he left and I saw what the product was without him
> 
> Glad to have him back.


exactly my case but it was with punk



*Eternity* said:


> Damn, Cenas coming back way too early. The man was only away for 2 months, surely there's no way he can be 100%. I guess the company is rushing his return due to RAW's declining rating.
> 
> Well anyway, The RAW after HIAC get ready for dat 3.6 rating.:cena2
> 
> ...


it's impossilble for me to disagree with you especially what you said in the end.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I am happy for Cena to be back, because it will improve the product as a whole, and as a business, but here is this.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

does it make anyone else angry that without Cena, the WWE didn't let anyone hold onto the title? Not until he got back....the title has been vacant since mid September, that doesn't make anyone question the WWE? they literally wouldn't let anyone be champion for longer than a couple weeks while Cena was gone....that's mind blowing. how do they expect to move on to the future?


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

dxbender said:


> So is this match not gonna get any hype then? Cause only 2 more Raws until HIAC and they didn't advertise Cena for next weeks Raw, so that means no hype at all for this match?


i think they are better off with cena not showing up untill 27th They are better off him returning at the PPV anyways for more buys, more anticipation, better crowd reaction They will have more buys, more anticipation, better crowd reaction but i can see them airing his return videos similar to his 2008 return.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> 33 pages in 15 hours just for


::
yes the irony:lol:lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> The only reason why I'd be happy he's back, is that they can stop blaming others for the poor ratings and buyrates moving forward...And then Cena can be the one blamed from this point on.


So it's ok for another wrestler not name Daniel Bryan to be blamed, right? So all along all you wanted was the blame to be shifted from your favourite wrestler? Lol. I've seen you in arguments with other posters but never cared to involve myself. I'm a huge Daniel Bryan fan but I'm not one who cares about 'Oh dat ratingzzzz' etc. What I'd tell you to do is simply ignore what other people think about him and enjoy watching him at the top while it lasts.

On topic, main reason why I'm happy he's back is him going for the WHC. Would give the title the prestige it lacked for a long time now. It would also enable other wrestlers to be pushed/thrown into the WWE Title mix which is refreshing to see.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

man the backlash if he doesn't show up....more refunds three months in a row.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

superuser1 said:


> Yeah people act like the shows and buys were great with Cena lol they were suffering with Cena


million plus buys of wm27,28,29 speak otherwise.



WildEagle18 said:


> I want Cena to stay and feud for WHC title until Wrestlemania. Make the winner of the RR challenge for the WHC for a change, it's been a long time since someone chose the WHC title. This would give it more credibility and make for prestige. This way the Corp storyline stays with Bryan/Orton/HHH while Cena feuds for WHC. Also with Cena coming in W30 as the WHC, we won't see the WHC open Wrestlemania, like it did the past few years.
> 
> If Cena can pull a HHH(w21 when he put over Batista) in W30 putting over the RR challenger, I would mark out. Imagine Ziggler/Rhodes pinning Cena clean during w30 and win the WHC, that would elevate them to Main-event status right away.


although iam a huge cena mark i would also mark the fuck out if he puts over ziggler/rhodes at wm.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena rulz12345 said:


> million plus buys of wm27,28,29 speak otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> although iam a huge cena mark i would also mark the fuck out if he puts over ziggler/rhodes at wm.




That was because of the rock, but Cena is definitely the biggest draw on the full time roster.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> That was because of the rock, but Cena is definitely the biggest draw on the full time roster.


wow like rock could wrestle a broom in the me of wm and still get million buys,
you need to be equal draw and have star power to get a number like that.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Cena rulz12345 said:


> wow like rock could wrestle a broom in the me of wm and still get million buys,
> *you need to be equal draw *and have star power to get a number like that.


----------



## Geronimo488 (Aug 1, 2013)

Excited to see Cena back and taking the belt off ADR. All I ask and hope this leads to though is Cena/Ziggler at either Survivor Series or Royal Rumble with him dropping the belt in time for RTWM so we can see possibly Cena/Taker or another dream match and Ziggler in the WHC scene at Wrestlemania XXX. :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

well at least WWE will keep Cena out of the WWE title picture if the dirtsheets are true.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Can't wait to get a new rainbow coloured Cena shirt shoved down our throats!!!! I'm just counting down the days till we see his awkward ass run to the ring!!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the fact that they are bringing him back right now tells me that he's not to blame for Summerslam LOL


----------



## fmwfan (Feb 2, 2008)

Cena in the whc title picture. Can't do nothing but increase prestige


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

I know why the WWE title is vacant, it will still be vacant after HIAC when Cena wins WHC. Then Cena will say he has his rematch clause for WWE title and win it @ next PPV, becoming the ultimate champ.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> I know why the WWE title is vacant, it will still be vacant after HIAC when Cena wins WHC. Then Cena will say he has his rematch clause for WWE title and win it @ next PPV, becoming the ultimate champ.


:side: please don't give them any ideas


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> I know why the WWE title is vacant, it will still be vacant after HIAC when Cena wins WHC. Then Cena will say he has his rematch clause for WWE title and win it @ next PPV, becoming the ultimate champ.


Nah, I dont think they will unify the titles. If they will do it at some point it should happen at Mania.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

As long as they keep him away from stealing Bryan's thunder than I will be happy. Besides Having Cena as WHC is good for bussiness. ADR has been a terrible champ so far.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

I feel like no matter what happens, everyone will complain.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It could be a great storyline for a unification match if they finally wanted to pull the trigger on it. You could have Bryan overcome Orton finally and seemingly beat off the corporation then have it kick into a Cena/Bryan feud for Wrestlemania as respective champions. Cena is the sneaky corporation heel would be a great turning point in character for him plus would be a great challenge for Daniel Bryan.

For what it's worth I don't want a title unification for a number of reasons one of which just came to me being that they just recently redesigned the belt, if they were going to unify them they should have held off the new design for after someone became undisputed champ.

But if I know the WWE they will do some shitty face vs. face thing, the only saving grace of which being that their last face vs. face feud was pretty damn entertaining.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

bring it back :cena5


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder if once Bryan wins the title legitimately, i wonder if they'll have Cena overshadow him like they had Cena over shadow Punk during his reign, or if they'll actually let Bryan shine on his own as WWE champion.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CrookedSmile said:


> I feel like no matter what happens, everyone will complain.


Nothing new.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

markedfordeath said:


> I wonder if once Bryan wins the title legitimately, i wonder if they'll have Cena overshadow him like they had Cena over shadow Punk during his reign, or if they'll actually let Bryan shine on his own as WWE champion.


I wouldn't put it past WWE to just have Cena unify the fucking belts, because god knows I find it hard to believe they'd ever have anyone else other than their posterboy have the superior belt. That might make it look like someone other than Cena is true championship material, after all. Can't have that!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yep, what a surprise, Cena is out and the title is vacant.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I wouldn't put it past WWE to just have Cena unify the fucking belts, because god knows I find it hard to believe they'd ever have anyone else other than their posterboy have the superior belt. That might make it look like someone other than Cena is true championship material, after all. Can't have that!


God I hope not. If they unify the belts I give it less than 2 years before they split them back up again.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I think they'll let Bryan shine. Lately they've been handling him correctly. I think they learned from their earlier mistakes. He almost made Orton tap at Battleground before Big Slow came in, and they made him look strong there, then they had him stand tall over Triple H to end Raw. And the commentary has been positive toward him, no more troll name calling. So I guess they are serious about him after all...I think Triple H left him alone due to the facebook moms but now that HBK is involved, HHH will get involved again.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> God I hope not. If they unify the belts I give it less than 2 years before they split them back up again.


It would actually make more sense to just push some guys and make them stars, A roster this big needs two main titles, if it ever becomes top heavy with stars like it was 10 years ago then the two titles are a must have so there is a possibility that if they unified the titles theyd bring one back in 2 years if they create more legit main event stars


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

dmccourt95 said:


> It would actually make more sense to just push some guys and make them stars, A roster this big needs two main titles, if it ever becomes top heavy with stars like it was 10 years ago then the two titles are a must have so there is a possibility that if they unified the titles theyd bring one back in 2 years if they create more legit main event stars


Exactly.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Incoming Cena news:



> After WWE Hell in a Cell, John Cena is scheduled to return on the road and continue to face Alberto Del Rio. He has been officially announced for the November 4th Raw taping in Greenville, South Carolina.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

If the WWE deliberately done this to surprise us all why didn't they have him show up at HIAC as a mystery challenger, it wasnt exactly a major shock or feel good moment on Raw and if its for a better buyrate then why not just tell us the truth instead of saying 4-6 months


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:lol at this thread having almost 30K views.


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes! Another chance for Cena to instantly come back, be given a title and take away opportunities from more talented, potential future stars! Awesome!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what's even more ridiculous is that Vince will be the one to stop the Regime, not Bryan. And they might have Big Show become WWE champion..such an amazing company WWE is.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Schwarzenegger said:


> Yes! Another chance for Cena to instantly come back, be given a title and take away opportunities from more talented, potential future stars! Awesome!


1. They need buys
2. Cena = Buys


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if they needed buys, then you don't book storylines to look like their super long term and book storylines to make it look like a ppv doesn't matter because it clearly isn't the climax of the story. they only have themselves to blame. Stripping of the title was stupid, because you send the message to the fans that it'll happen again, so what's the point?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

All the newbies think that they are interesting if they bitch about Cena, saying the same thing as everyone else


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CENA CENA CENA HE'S BACK AND HE TOOK US ALL BY SURPRISE THAT RASCAL

:cena5

Fuck the haters. Del Rio is boring as shit and I want Cena to win and become WHC. At least then it will actually matter for the first time in forever. 

CENA FOR CHAMP

:cena4


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Noo i wish he was injured permanently. i would like to see a new face of the wwe.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

you will see one, if they decide to pull the trigger at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh great... here we go back to the same old story...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...s-best-wwf-wrestler-of-all-time-ippv-saturday



> --Regarding John Cena, his return is not to get injured by Alberto Del Rio and then disappear for several months. He is scheduled to wrestle at all the shows going forward that he is advertised on.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

so the fact that he's feuding with ADR, this means they like the work of Bryan and don't want Cena taking the spotlight, right?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...s-best-wwf-wrestler-of-all-time-ippv-saturday


Oh, they were actually serious?


----------



## ryback23 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cena shouldn't be going after a title, he should be starting a program with Ryback


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not a Cena fan but if he gets the WHC at least Del Rio doesn't have it and I'm majorly not a fan of ADR, not a hater just can't watch him I find him boring.

Obviously they want to boost SD's ratings by (most likely) putting the belt on Cena and getting all the kids to watch SD to see Cena which will work I would assume tbh and leave Raw to us "Smarks" and IWC...


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

Where did the time go ...
He's already coming back ? Ugh,well it was good while it lasted.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

can you imagine two future brothers in law both being champion at the same time?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

FredForeskinn said:


> 1. They need buys
> 2. Cena = Buys


If they built up someone else to take his spot. (someone with more talent I might add)

They would = Buys aswell.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> If they built up someone else to take his spot. (someone with more talent I might add)
> 
> They would = Buys aswell.


Yeh sure, but they don´t have that guy out there right now. Bryan are on his way and have been doing good. It´s the recent fckery with NoC and battlegrounds that people are displeased with.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

It's going to be Bryan, I have no doubt in my mind, just right now the booking is stupid, but they'll keep him at the top, they know its not his fault that business is down. They're keeping him in the main events and he's still main eventing every house show and is main eventing HIAC and after that is supposed to be main eventing for the title, so that tells you all you need to know, he's the chosen guy. Cena has come back or is going to real soon and they decided to put him with Del Rio..that also tells you all you need to know, they don't want Cena overshadowing him. Because they're pleased with his work.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeh sure, but they don´t have that guy out there right now. Bryan are on his way and have been doing good. It´s the recent fckery with NoC and battlegrounds that people are displeased with.


Thats cause they haven't built anyone else up. They dropped the ball with guys in the past & even with Bryan they haven't done a good job.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they'll still give Bryan the title eventually. Then the real fun will start. Wrestling will be back.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> If they built up someone else to take his spot. (someone with more talent I might add)
> 
> They would = Buys aswell.


they went with full power with bryan but as nash calls him VM he has failed.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Thats cause they haven't built anyone else up. They dropped the ball with guys in the past & even with Bryan they haven't done a good job.


yeh I can agree on that. They started good and they dropped the ball on the whole angle it seems.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

I want Cena to win at HITC so that Sandow can successfully cash in on him.

Think about it, Sandow has been losing for ages now, imagine the pop if Cena loses the title to Sandow. Cena has been out with an injury and he's already achieved so much, maybe he would be open to the idea?

It won't happen tho.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ i don't think sandow is that much loved that he would recieve a big pop and considereing cena's return have recived positive commments by most that maybe even MAIMA will get behind him(although chances of it happening are very slim) if that happens then i don't see sandow's cash in having a big pop.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cena rulz12345 said:


> they went with full power with bryan but as nash calls him VM he has failed.


No they didn't. They dropped the ball with him big time. Even with his buildup they were trying to give Cena a rub with it rather than just focusing on building up Bryan. Then after they completely drop the ball by making it monday night HHH.



FredForeskinn said:


> yeh I can agree on that. They started good and they dropped the ball on the whole angle it seems.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

It will end up as Taker Vs Cena for WHC at WM30.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

^ :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm late getting in on this, but fuck was i bummed when vickie announced it. i thought for a second it was just a lie to distract del rio and make him lose to ricardo. unfortunately not.

him coming back this soon might be a good thing, but i'm sure they will fuck it up and make him the focus above the main storyline.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

^ No it is real
the champ is here


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

Would really lmao if the WHC match main events HIAC over Bryan - Orton.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> John Cena ✔ @JohnCena
> I am not a goose, face, cow, decoy, or stepping stone. I am #JohnCena @WWE this is your 2 week notice, get ready, in 14 days WE RUN S***


-


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I honestly think cena returning is great for the business. It needs kick starting over an extremely boring, static few months. Cena's return should give everyone a lift within the dressing room within wwe and I expect ppv's to start picking up. Last 2 ppv main events between orton and bryan have been embarassing.

We will eventually see cena take on the corporation. Hopefully we see cena beat orton for the title leading up to mania and then go on to face triple h at wrestlemania in a title v control of the company match.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

JY57 said:


> -Quote:
> John Cena ✔ @JohnCena
> I am not a goose, face, cow, decoy, or stepping stone. I am #JohnCena @WWE this is your 2 week notice, get ready, in 14 days WE RUN S***


My oh my, that is _sensational!_


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hear you Cena, now let me know when you're starting that "chain gang" up again, or some variation of it, maybe a more mature CG...I'll jump back on that wagon sir!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

bboy said:


> I honestly think cena returning is great for the business. It needs kick starting over an extremely boring, static few months. Cena's return should give everyone a lift within the dressing room within wwe and I expect ppv's to start picking up. Last 2 ppv main events between orton and bryan have been embarassing.
> 
> We will eventually see cena take on the corporation. Hopefully we see cena beat orton for the title leading up to mania and then go on to face triple h at wrestlemania in a title v control of the company match.


:jordan


Sadly this bullshit will probably happen. This happens then there is no fucking hope, and I may as well just stop watching until he retires.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STATUS QUO is coming back! Cue the bitching the week after he comes back. :mark:

I can't wait to see the same exact thing I've seen the past 8 years! It's going to be so refreshing.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

It was obvious, because daniel bryan is not a draw and they were losing money in these ppvs.

Hate to say this but im glad cena is back.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

oh shut up, he didn't have the title longer than 21 hours, how would you know if he's a true draw or not? Try having him wear the title for awhile first......you make no sense and you sound silly and petty when you put Bryan down like that, that's all you ever do! come up with something no one has said yet.....


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*John Cena coming back*

Why is everyone mad that Cena's coming back? I could see if he was coming back and thrown in the Randy vs Daniel Bryan feud but he's coming back to wrestle Del Rio for the Heavyweight title. You guys purposely find ways to shit on John Cena when face the facts here he's the face of WWE right now. Plus would you guys like it more if he returned at the Royal Rumble and won it as a surprise entrant. I'm far from a Cena fan but come on now he's really not that bad. If you don't like him, ignore him


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

inb4 lock


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

Im actually kinda excited to have him back.... WTF is wrong with me.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

because he's a fucking bore anywhere on the show


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: John Cena coming back*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Im actually kinda excited to have him back.... WTF is wrong with me.


Exactly what is wrong with you?


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

Christmas is cancelled this year.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: John Cena coming back*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Im actually kinda excited to have him back.... WTF is wrong with me.


Me too. At least the guy puts energy into all the shit he does.

Plus who wouldn't want to see Del Rio lose that title? It's like a win win.


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

I couldn't care less really. Better he come back now and face Del Rio then come back near the Rumble and win it to fight for the WWE belt.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

These mortals can not understand his greatness


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

look at my sig.
do i look unhappy


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

The WWE title has been made to look like a joke the whole time Cena was out...now that he's back he challenges for the WHC where he will probably win, and bring prestige back to the WHC belt while the WWE title is treated as an accessory for HHH to give out to any lackey.

Hail Cena :cena4


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

maybe if cena wins it the whc can also be bigger of the two titles just like '02-'04


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: John Cena coming back*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> *When*** cena wins the whc *will *** also be bigger of the two titles just like '02-'04


Fixed :vince5


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

^ :vince2


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena coming back*

He should go for a Divas Title, maybe then people would actually start watching divas matches...


----------

